# Transmisor PLL FM 1W a 8W con TSA5511 y PIC16F628/A



## clausalan (Dic 14, 2009)

Pll fm 1 - 8w, tsa 5511 & pic 16f628

Muy bueno, circuito pll fm

Foto del transmissor, saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Dic 17, 2009)

No quiero desmerecer tu propuesta ya que es un montaje que se ve "prometedor" y tal.
Pero ya lo monté una vez y después del monton de problemas que me dio, lo desmonté. 

A saber: 
- Tiene una impedancia de entrada de audio baja (~470 Ohm). Esto provoca problemas, porque algunos equipos tienen la de salida de 600 Ohms como muchos generadores de estéreo. Debería ser de 10k o superior.

- El PIC ayuda a sintonizar el PLL y recuerda la frecuencia al desconectar la tensión, pero si la tensión vuelve de forma lenta y errática, se vuelve loco y te pone la frecuencia que le da la gana, y los botones no responden bien. Supongo que falta mejorar el Power-On Reset.

- El amplificador con 2SC1971 no es capaz de entregar más de 5 W efectivos, aún ajustándolo a la perfección y subiendo la tensión de 12 a 14V. Y no es posible sacarle más porque el driver, que es un BFR96 no puede entregar más de 0,5w ya de por sí mismo.

- Cuando entrega 8W es porque el 1971 ha entrado en auto-oscilación parásita (muchas interferencias). Esto es debido a que los desacoplos de la alimentación se encuentran el plano de masa cortado por la pista de +Vcc, haciendo la RF un camino muy largo hasta el emisor del 1971.

Todo esto se lo ha encontrado casi todos los que lo han montado, hasta uno ha hecho una página donde está explicado cómo resolverlo:
http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/Schema/Modificatie RDVV/Index.htm 
Está en holandés (usar traductor de google)

Pero también tiene cosas buenas. Una es que la calidad de sonido es muy buena, el filtro del PLL permite que puedas modular con unos graves profundos. Otra es que tiene oscilador a Mosfet y te cubre toda la banda de FM sin tener que tocar ningún trimer (excepto los del amplificador de salida de potencia). Y además tiene desconexión de RF si el PLL está desbloqueado (fuera de la frecuencia que debe).

Mi recomendación son dos:
- Si se monta tal cual, es mejor hacerlo en placa de doble cara, en la que la de los componentes sea plano de masa perfectamente conectado con el plano inferior.

- Si se quiere modificar, es mejor aprovechar del BFR96 para atrás, y poner en el PIC un power-on reset que funcione.

Saludos


----------



## clausalan (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola Gatxan,

A saber:
- El circuito ha el PIC un power-on reset.
- El driver es un BRF96TS que puede entregar 0,7W.
- Impedancia de entrada de audio, P1 es 1K.
- La tensión es 13,5V.
- En PIC pinos 5 y 14 tiene condensador de 100nf (SMD).
- No tiene interferencias cuando entrega 8W.
- Esta es una nueva version de RDVV, no es la misma pagina da informacion en Klompenboer.

Saludo,


----------



## viczea2002 (Nov 13, 2010)

Saludos colegas:
Muy interesante el aporte yo estoy armando uno parecido, en cuanto termine comentare los resultados

Un abrazo a todos


----------



## clausalan (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola viczea,

Yo tengo una armando con 5W la saida 2SC1947 ou MRF237, muy bueno.

Saludo,


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola amigos, alguien tiene el hex de ese pll, con 16f628A, y display 2x16, que funcione?, sea con cristal de 6.400, o 3.200, un abrazo, 
moises


----------



## clausalan (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola Moises,

El hex de ese pll, con 16f84A, y display 2x16 con cristal de 3.200, puede ser con un 2sc1947, con uno 2n3553 saida 1,5w, las informaciones no display escribo lo que pides, con 16f628A envio mas tarde...

Saludo,


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 17, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigo clausalan, estuve trabajando en ese PLL, y  me parece que los hex para 6.4, PIC16F628A, no estan correctos, los que baje de la red, porque los pasos, no coinciden  con las bandas, salta  de 500 en 500, y el que usa cristal de 3.2, los pasos van de 250 en 250, te agardezco tu ayuda, la misma que servira a todo el foro,saludos, moises


----------



## fjpozau (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola amigos.
Tengo que hacer un trabajo sobre PLL´s, tipos que hay, caracteristicas, comparaciones entre ellos, fotos, aplicaciones (sintetizadores, filtro de ruido, mezcladores, etc).

Por favor, alguien me puede decir donde encuetra información.

Gracias, Javier


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2010)

fjpozau dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Tengo que hacer un trabajo sobre PLL´s, tipos que hay, caracteristicas, comparaciones entre ellos, fotos, aplicaciones (sintetizadores, filtro de ruido, mezcladores, etc).
> 
> Por favor, alguien me puede decir donde encuetra información.
> ...




En el foro tienes muchos hilos donde se da información de todo tipo sobre PLL's.

En Google tambien te puedes hartar de leer sobre el tema. Tambien en Wiky, "lazo de seguimiento de fase". Es cuestion de busquedas,simplemente.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola, reitero mi pedido al amigo clausalan, si puede subir informacion, que permita que el pll,, con el TSA5511, y el PIC 16F628, display LCD 2x16, pueda funcionar, lamentablemente, he intentado  en vano hacerle funcionar,no engancha, los pasos del hex, no coinciden, o saltan de 250 en 250 KHz. un abrazo, moises


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Hola, reitero mi pedido al amigo clausalan, si puede subir informacion, que permita que el pll,, con el TSA5511, y el PIC 16F628, display LCD 2x16, pueda funcionar, lamentablemente, he intentado  en vano hacerle funcionar,no engancha, los pasos del hex, no coinciden, o saltan de 250 en 250 KHz. un abrazo, moises



Echa una ojeada a éste, comenzé a montarlo, pero por cuestiones de tiempo lo he tenido que posponer.

Es con un 16f84 y display de 16x1, pero quizá te sirva.

Lo posteé en este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-vco-88-108-a-49423/

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 17, 2011)

Amigo tiago, el circuito de ese PLL, es similar al que posteo clausalan, y anda en la red, ensamble 3 versiones distintas,con el mismo TSA5511, y el PIc 16F84, 16F628A, probe todos los hex, ninguno me funciona, no engancha, la verdad ya me rompio el coco, mi conclusion es que los hex, estan protegidos, y no es el codigo correcto el que postean, y la verdad no manejo mucho lo de programacion de Pic, seguiremos buscando, sigo esperando el veronica PLL8, jajaja,un abrazo, moises calderon


----------



## tiago (Ene 18, 2011)

El que te he recomendado tampoco funciona?

Vaya chasco Moises, gracias por avisar.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 18, 2011)

Amigo tiago, el que me posteaste no lo probe, pero si comparas, el circuito del PLL, es similar al posteado por clausalan, y es el mismo que circula por la red, del tipo Rdvv Pll, salvo que el hex que  esta en tu link, este correcto, yo probe, valgan verdades, ,el queesta preparado para pantalla Lcd 2 x 16, y que no lleva cristal de 4 Mhz, en el Pic, cambiando un valor en el circuito oscilador, lograba enganchar en la frecuencia que  programabas, pero los saltos eran de 500 en 500 Khz, y como entenderas, no es muy util, ya que no se podia  establecer todas las frecuencias de la banda, un abrazo.
moises


----------



## clausalan (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola amigo Moises, suba una foto de su tarjeta lado de los componenetes y del lado de soldadura de su Rdvv, gracias.

Saludo,


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 18, 2011)

Estimado amigo clausalan, adjunto estan las imagenes que tome del pll, lado de componentes, indicaba la frecuencia, , inclusive marcaba  enganchado, pero no encendia el led respectivo, ni se encontraba en la frecuencia que  mostraba el display, saludos
moises


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola a tod@s:

He seguido este hermoso hilo desde su inicio, si bien no he intervenido es porque aun no lo he construido, de acerlo es solo por ocio y por ayudar a los demas que no esten tan duchos con la RF.
Me desilusiona leer que habeis tenido problemas con tal circuito, pues yo he bajado hace ya bastante tiempo todos los archivos que encontre en alguna pagina de la RED, pero como cito aun no me he puesto a montarlo por falta de tiempo y por falta de necesidad.
Es un buen montaje, pero he encontrado algunas pegas en el diseño, y como sabeis que por internet se utiliza mucho el "copia" y "pega" el circuito ha evolucionado en cierta manera desde el original, pero en cada conversion y copia se han perdido conceptos importantes que quizas hagan de este circuito una jaula de grillos mas que un transmisor de FM.
En principio y el error que yo he detectado una y otra vez es el layout del PCB, los distintos pasos no estan devidamente apantallados global e independientemente, por lo que este circuito autooscilara y no enganchara.
No me siento mas listo o inteligente que los demas, solo que ya estoy un poco mosqueado con cosas de este tipo que al final se van un monton de horas al traste ademas de un circuito mas al cajon del desguace, por eso siempre miro muy mucho estas cosas.
El circuito inicial no ha sido diseñado para entregar 8W que aunque pueda parecer una potencia no muy alta si lo es para interferir en el resto del circuito, tanto en el oscilador como en el PLL y el PIC, interfiriendo el buen funcionamiento de los mismos.
Creo que la solucion estaria en un buen apantallamiento, no sin un rediseño del PCB, ya que el transistor de potencia esta muy cerca de los circuitos de control, tambien se ha de rediseñar la alimentacion de las distintas etapas ya que me he fijado que no estan bien filtradas para RF, es indispensable que sean lo mas cortas posible y alejadas de los componentes de potencia de RF.
Voy a intentar hacer un rediseño del PCB y algunos cambios mas en el circuito para establecer digamos un apantallamiento adecuado entre etapas, ya que 8W a estas frecuencias en una PCB de estas dimensiones se me antoja demasiado apretado y no cabe duda que aun se le puede mejorar en cuanto a la disposicion de los componentes, que por logica los que mas energia radian han de estar lo mas lejos posible de los que lo hacen con menos energia con el fin de evitar reaciones espontaneas que lleven al traste con el montaje.
Otra cosa inaceptable para mi son las bobinas impresas, ya que tal orientacion de las espiras no es la mas adecuada en este caso, doy por validas las del filtro de salida ya que en este caso se puede ajustar el mismo con los condensadores que forman tal circuito.
No cabe duda que es mi opinion y aporte muy particular que puede que no coincida con el criterio de los demas, pero espero haber ayudado con mis inquietudes e ideas.

Un abrazo

COSMOS


----------



## clausalan (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola amigo Moises,

O transistor debe ser uno J310 y BB405(MV2109) y BB109(MV209) oa la inversa no me recordo, con uno cristal 3,2Mhz, archivo hex anexo, este Rdvv no tiene 8W en la saida tiene no maximo 5W.

Saludo,


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 19, 2011)

Las gracias al amigo clausalan, ,la verdad que por problemas de  abastecimiento, no utilice los varicaps indicados en el esquema, el J310 si lo emplee, el caso es que oscila dentro de la banda FM, pero no lograba enganchar, probare nuevamente,en cuanto al amigo cosmos2k, estoy de acuerdo en muchas partes con sus opiniones, que de lo que se baja de la red, no se puede confiar totalmente, que tiene muchas deficiencias ese circuito, es cierto, pero si se dan cuenta en las fotos, yo no monte aun la etapa de potencia, para poder tomar muestras solo arme hasta el BFR91,  como dije mis dudas siempre recaian en el Hex,  seguire intentando y lograr una solucion , con la ayuda de ustedes,una pregunta para clausalan, el que construiste vos, fu8nciono, normalmente?, saludos
moises calderon


----------



## clausalan (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola Moises,

Funciono normalmente si , el unico problema y la salida de rf, 5w no maximo con 14v, no tengo mas las fotos .

Saludo,


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 19, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta, una pregunta adicional, utilizasteel display LCD 2x16?, el Pic, esta programado para funcionar sin el cristal de 4 Mhz?, gracias de antemano por tu respuesta, y por tu aporte, entiendo, que el hex, es el que utilizaste y funciono, un abrazo desde Lima Peru, moises

amigo clausalan, no tengo problema con la potencia, porque igual probe los circuitos, que solo  tenian 300mW, pero lastima ninguno funciono, saludos,moises


----------



## clausalan (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola Moises,

Si con LCD 2x16, no esta programado para funcionar sin el cristal de 4 Mhz.

Saludo,


----------



## clausalan (Ene 22, 2011)

Hola amigos,

Subo las fotos de el Rdvv con 5W con uno MRF237 y LCD 2x16, las resistencias em riba el BFR96TS debe ser 68R=150R, subo tambien layout pcb con las correciones.

Saludos,


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 31, 2011)

Amigo clausalan, ensamblé el circuito de 8 vatios, con mosfet en el oscilador, y resulta que oscila en el doble de la banda FM, 175 -216 MHz, y engancha perfectamente, el display no  muestra caracteres, cuando cambio varicaps, para bajar el oscilador a la banda fm, no funciona , no engancha, menos muestra  informacion alguna el display,  utilice un varicap de vidrio con banda blanca, no encuentro el de banda amarilla, o BB809, sera este el problema?, me sugieres que ensamble el de 1.5 vatios, similar al que posteaste las fotos?, por favor una ayuda o informacion adicional, saludos
moises


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 3, 2011)

amigos, en cuanto al display,el motivo que no mostraba caracteres es, que estaba malogrado, compre otro y ya muestra los digitos, en cuanto al enganche sigo con el problema, asumo que es el hex, o el varicap, saludos


----------



## clausalan (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola Moises,

El hex,

Saludo,


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola amigo Clausalan, quisiera saber si tienes la descrpcion de las conexiones del LCD que indican en las fotos. es que estoy armando el Veronica con LCD y no encuentro datos, gracias de antemano.
Atte YAMIL


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 5, 2011)

Estimado amigo Yamil, adjunto va una  descripcion de las conexiones, no difiere mucho del LCD 2x16, espero te sea util, en el privado tambien te indico algo, saludos 
moises


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 3, 2011)

Levanto el tema para ver como anduviste amigo Moises con el PLL, lograste hacerlo funcionar?

Estoy queriendo montar uno pero tengo un dolor de cabeza porque hay varios dando vuelta y no quiero montar uno que no funcione.

Gracias!


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola amigo Gusty, despues de mucho tiempo, pense que te sacaste la loteria, y te fuiste a veranear , pues te dire, que tengo problemas con el hex, no se si es el grabador,y tambien los benditos varicap,son  casi exquisitos, deje por  el momento el proyecto, x que me hice varias versiones, y ninguna funciono correctamente, llegue a contactarme con el  casi autor de este proyecto, y me dijo, que no suelta informacion, x que muchos han hecho dinero con ese diseño, y a el ni las gracias le dieron,asi esta la cosa, espero estar en contacto contigo amigo, un abrazo


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 3, 2011)

Noo como me voy a sacar la loteria... ojala! pero ni juego... 
Amigo te mande un pm y nunca contestaste....pense que vos te fuiste de vacaciones!

Bueno, no se que decirte sobre el proyecto veo que a muchos le funciono, no se si miraste el datasheet del varicap pero al menos deberia oscilar en la banda de fm, a lo mejor el reemplazo no es el mas indicado.

Una lastima pero voy a intentar hacerlo.

Un abrazo amigo!


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola Gusty, nunca me llego el mp,perdona, quizas interpretaste como no querer responder; en cuanto al proyecto mi duda recae en el varicap, porque aca no puedo consguir los que pide el circuito, como probe varias versiones,y no funcionaba y en una de esas me  malogre 2 display, de ahi mis consultas al foro, luego ya tenia informacion en el display, pero no engancha, por lo tanto lo deje para otro momento, como que me canse y me distraía de mis obligaciones, en la version del Veronica con display, paqrticipe en su montaje, con Viczea, pero no me gustaba un detalle, que  no cubria toda la banda y tenias que sintonizar manualmente el VCO, para que enganche, igual que la version discreta, un abrazo, estaremos en contacto


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 4, 2011)

Gracias amigo moises, estaremos en contacto via msn cuando se pueda.

Sobre el PLL voy a intentar hacerlo pero uno similar, cuando tenga novedades lo posteo.

Gracias por la buena predisposicion!

Un abrazo


----------



## tiago (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola, yo estoy montando este PLL al cual le voy a acoplar el mismo VCO que he empleado en un proyecto  anterior y que funcionaba con un PLL sin pantalla digital.

Tengo una duda, y es que no se de que valor es el condensador que he rodeado con un circulo negro.  ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea ..?

Está conectado a la salida que va al VCO y a masa.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigo Tiago, revisando los circuitos que funcionan con ese sistema, en lugar de la resistencia de 4.7K, va una de 22K, y el condensador que  indicas deberia ser de 100pF, porque tengo entendido que ese terminal, va al varicap del VCO, espero no equivocarme, un abrazo


----------



## tiago (Mar 12, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Tiago, revisando los circuitos que funcionan con ese sistema, en lugar de la resistencia de 4.7K, va una de 22K, y el condensador que  indicas deberia ser de 100pF, porque tengo entendido que ese terminal, va al varicap del VCO, espero no equivocarme, un abrazo



Gracias Moises. Así lo he hecho, lo único es que he mantenido el valor de 4'7 KΩ para la resistencia. Una vez lo tenga montado ya afino el resultado, solo me falta el Pll que espero me llegue pronto, hasta el pic está ya programado. Tengo unas ganasssss.

Lo he hecho con plano de tierra superior porque tenia una placa a dos caras y me venia de perlas por el tamaño, el fotolito no lo retoqué y al final me ha dado problemas con algunos agujeros que no se han definido en la placa y han salido desplazados, pero bueno...Funcionará 

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.

Voy a exponer mi idea, ahora que está mas avanzada.

He construido el módulo PLL expuesto un poco mas arriba, con TSA 5511 y 16F84A, el cual se lo voy a aplicar a un circuito VCO con un pequeño amplificador de RF. Este circuito ya lo he montado con su propio PLL, pero he vuelto a construir la placa, esta vez sin la parte PLL, ya que le voy a acoplar el otro.

El problema me surge cuando voy a soldar el display a la placa, ya que el TXT que proporciona el autor con el conexionado de pines, difiere en algunos si nos fijamos en la disposición que nos muestra la placa, vamos, que no están igual.

Dejo unas fotos del proyecto y el PCB con el TXT para que le echeis una ojeada a ver si alguien sabe cómo conectar el display (El que yo uso es de 16x2 supongo que vale igual)

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 28, 2011)

Bueno, resuelto el misterio. Puedo decir a los que quizá decidan montar un PLL basado en estos dos integrados lo siguiente:

El archivo "display.txt" muestra la relación de patillaje entre el LCD, el PIC y el conector de la placa, pues bien, hay que conexionar el LCD acorde a las indicaciones de patillaje del PIC y olvidarse del patillaje del conector, ya que por alguna razón no coincide con la versión de PLL sin etapa de RF, pero si que son correctas para la version de 8 Watios que se publica al principio del hilo.

El archivo 16f84A que viene anexo con los demas archivos del circuito, está corrupto y no funciona, dejo abajo un rar con los archivos ".hex" para montar cualquiera de las dos versiones con cualquiera de los dos PIC que se pueden emplear en ello. Yo lo he montado con 16F84A.

Tambien los esquemas teóricos desglosados por módulos

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 30, 2011)

Me gustaria hacer una pregunta:

Tengo un VCO al cual le voy a conectar un PLL entre los dos varicap que lleva, tal y como sé que se tiene que hacer.

Éstos varicap conectados en serie por los cátodos llevan en paralelo un condensador trimmer para ajustar la frecuencia y hacer que el PLL enganche.

Mi pregunta es: Si conecto a la alimentación el VCO, éste me tiene que oscilar desde yá dentro de la banda de 88 - 108 ? .... Ó hasta que no conecte el PLL el VCO no puede oscilar?

Lo digo porque estoy ajustando uno y no sé si es que no doy con el punto, o que el VCO no funciona ...Queria probarlo por separado.

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola Tiago,en el punto de unión de los dos cátodos aplica la mitad de la tensión con la que trabaja el PLL,es este caso si es un TSA5511 este lleva un transistor como "charge pump" cuyo colector se lleva a 12 VDC(con R de 22K usualmente),es decir aplica 6 Voltios,y gira el trimer para que oscile en 98 MHz,es la mitad de la banda,listo!!,si hay buena linealidad podrás enganchar toda la banda sin retocar otra vez el trimer,desde 88 hasta 108 MHz.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2011)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola Tiago,en el punto de unión de los dos cátodos aplica la mitad de la tensión con la que trabaja el PLL,es este caso si es un TSA5511 este lleva un transistor como "charge pump" cuyo colector se lleva a 12 VDC(con R de 22K usualmente),es decir aplica 6 Voltios,y gira el trimer para que oscile en 98 MHz,es la mitad de la banda,listo!!,si hay buena linealidad podrás enganchar toda la banda sin retocar otra vez el trimer,desde 88 hasta 108 MHz.
> Saludos
> Americo8888



OK, así lo he hecho, gracias amigo.  

El resultado es que he podido poner en marcha el VCO, y con el condensador trimmer, puedo recorrer la banda de 88 a 108 sin problema.

Lo que ocurre es que el PLL es dificil de enganchar, cuando lo consigo, puedo recorrer 10 Mhz mas o menos sin problemas, pero llega un punto en que se desengancha y ya no puedo pillarlo, el VCO deja de funcionar y tengo que irme a mitad de la banda a volver a engancharlo y probar suerte de nuevo.

Si en ausencia de PLL puedo recorrer la banda con normalidad, ¿Porque con el PLL no?

¿Puede ser que el voltaje que proporciona sea excesivo o demasiado pobre en un momento dado para los varicaps?  ¿Quizá problema de algún componente?

El caso es que hay que desconectar el VCO y volverlo a conectar para que oscile otra vez.

Por lo demás va de maravilla.

PD:  Añado que el Vco que he montado lo he sacado de una web ajena a este PLL

EDITO: Aprovecho que aún puedo editar para poner una foto del prototipo ya montado y funcionando, sólo hay que dejarlo aseado y ajustar el rango de frecuencias del VCO, la resistencia de salida a los varicap de 4k7 la he sustituido por una de 2k7 y le he añadido un condensador de 4'7µF en la entrada de corriente para eliminar ruidos de la alimentación.
Tambien le he dejado un circuito anexo para incluir un operacional entre el PLL y el VCO, tal como sugiere el autor del VCO.  la salida es de 5 Watt regulables por alimentación.



Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 4, 2011)

hermoso pll! yo tambien acabo de armar un transmisorcito de FM de 200mW, es sin pll pero en algun momento se lo instalare. a ver... subo la foto del transmisor.









Saludos! y suerte con esas hermosidades!


----------



## efrata (Abr 9, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, resuelto el misterio. Puedo decir a los que quizá decidan montar un PLL basado en estos dos integrados lo siguiente:
> 
> El archivo "display.txt" muestra la relación de patillaje entre el LCD, el PIC y el conector de la placa, pues bien, hay que conexionar el LCD acorde a las indicaciones de patillaje del PIC y olvidarse del patillaje del conector, ya que por alguna razón no coincide con la versión de PLL sin etapa de RF, pero si que son correctas para la version de 8 Watios que se publica al principio del hilo.
> 
> ...



Hola, Tiago, te puedo pedir que subas el archivo 16f84a.hex que tambien me aparece como corrupto intentando cargarlo con el Willem Eprom
gracias, Gustavo


----------



## tiago (Abr 10, 2011)

Vale, te lo subo de nuevo. No conozco ese firm, yo uso WinPic que va estupendo.

Si no te funciona lo dices.

A ver si tienes suerte.   ....Saludos.


----------



## efrata (Abr 12, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Vale, te lo subo de nuevo. No conozco ese firm, yo uso WinPic que va estupendo.
> 
> Si no te funciona lo dices.
> 
> A ver si tienes suerte.   ....Saludos.




Hola Tiago, muchas gracias, al final resulto ser que estaba bien el archivo hex, el problema estaba en mi programador Willem, que no logre hacer andar y arme uno simple para usar desde el port serie, usandolo como programador JDM creo es, y utilizando el programa ICProg, no lograba hacer andar que me chequera los datos bien, pero era pues colocaba en modo protegido la grabacio del PIC, y obvio que al leerlo, me daba error, pues leia cualquier cosa por estar protegido, luego al colocarlo sin grabacion protegida, me dio la verificacion OK.
ahora me resta terminar de armar la plaquetita, y ver si logro hacerla andar con un modulo LCD de 1 x 20 caracteres, calculo no habra problemas no?... es decir el hex original es para LCD de 1 X 16 espero que ande con ese LCD.
en fin ya te contare y al resto a ver que succedio...
te pregunto de paso ... el programita para el Hex lo hiciste vos?
pregunto por si hiciera necesario hacerle alguna modificacion para quue ande con este display,no? 
bueno gracias Tiago, ahh y te comento habia usado tambien el WinPic800 pero no lograba hacerlo anndar parece que el problema estaba en la programadora Willenn que tengo.
un abrazo y si no te molesta te consultare otra vez, o te comentare a ver que sucedio con el transmisor de 8 W .
un abrazo, Gustavo, y Gracias


----------



## diego_z (Abr 13, 2011)

hola muchachos , si este es el de pira , yo lo arme aca lo puse https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-banda-corrida-22283/  , me anduvo muy bien y toque el codigo un poquitin para ir mas alla de los limites , lo unico que no use el pcb que esta en la pagina , me anduvo muy bien


----------



## marcosaq (May 2, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimado amigo clausalan, adjunto estan las imagenes que tome del pll, lado de componentes, indicaba la frecuencia, , inclusive marcaba  enganchado, pero no encendia el led respectivo, ni se encontraba en la frecuencia que  mostraba el display, saludos
> moises




eu construi esse mesmo projeto e não tive sucesso.


ele funcionou com vc amigo ?

Marcos


----------



## moises calderon (May 2, 2011)

Amigo marcosaq, no logre que el  pll funcione, creo que fue problema del  varicap y del hex, abandone el proyecto, sigo trabajando con el Veronica, saludos


----------



## marcosaq (May 2, 2011)

Obrigado pela sua resposta 

Eu também estou abandonando esse projeto, estou a espera de um projeto que realmente funcione.

obrigado.

Marcos


----------



## tercel (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro una pregunta encontre muchos tsa5511 y 5512 en celectores de canales de tv serviran para este proyecto pll pira sera igual??? les dejo la inquetud y que me ayuden con este ic.


----------



## tiago (Jun 23, 2011)

tercel dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro una pregunta encontre muchos tsa5511 y 5512 en celectores de canales de tv serviran para este proyecto pll pira sera igual??? les dejo la inquetud y que me ayuden con este ic.



El 5511 es el que he utilizado para el proyecto que hay un poco mas arriba, seguro te vale.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola,el proyecto del TX de FM con este PLL me parece muy interesante,no lo he construido,me gustaria hacerlo pero no tengo este chip PLL TSA5511,por lo que he leido al parecer hay alguna dificultad con relación al hex de control,yo he desarrollado uno para controlarlo de acuerdo al diagrama que tengo,este hex lo pongo a disposicion de los interesados para uso personal solamente,el uso comercial esta prohibido,el paso es de 50KHz,y la frecuencia de control va desde 87,5 hasta 108,0MHz,el cristal del TSA5511 debe ser de 3,2MHz,anexo el hex y el diagrama del alambrado del PIC 16F84A,algún amigo del foro que ya tiene construido este circuito puede probarlo y cualquier problemilla que encuentre por favor hacermelo saber,la idea es mejorarlo continuamente.Saludos Amigos
Americo8888


----------



## tiago (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola Americo, al final el Hex que deje publicado funciona muy bien.

Lo que sería excelente es que alguien con conocimientos en programacion de PIC, como tú, le incorporase la propiedad de subir y bajar la potencia del transmisor, desde el mismo display.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola Tiago,claro que es posible,tal vez utilizando un chip DAC con bus I2C,de forma que el valor convertido sea el Voltaje de bias de un amplificador,sugieres algún chip para ello?o tal vez tengas un diseño o un esquematico,puede ser de 8 bits,256 pasos de potencia,espero sugerencias.Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## tiago (Jul 2, 2011)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola Tiago,claro que es posible,tal vez utilizando un chip DAC con bus I2C,de forma que el valor convertido sea el Voltaje de bias de un amplificador,sugieres algún chip para ello?o tal vez tengas un diseño o un esquematico,puede ser de 8 bits,256 pasos de potencia,espero sugerencias.Saludos
> Americo8888



No se Americo, no tengo nada en esquemas ni sabría cómo calcularlo porque no se cómo funciona,no puedo aportar nada en este caso, a ver si alguien con mas luces al respecto nos puede enviar alguna sugerencia.

Te plantee esta cuestión porque veo que muy pocos o ninguno de los circuitos de transmisor con display, incluyen un control de potencia desde el mismo display, y creo que tenerlo seria algo importante para mucha gente.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 2, 2011)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola Tiago,claro que es posible,tal vez utilizando un chip DAC con bus I2C,de forma que el valor convertido sea el Voltaje de bias de un amplificador,sugieres algún chip para ello?o tal vez tengas un diseño o un esquematico,puede ser de 8 bits,256 pasos de potencia,espero sugerencias.Saludos
> Americo8888


Podrias usar un potenciometro digital y un AO como seguidor de tension, el pote como divisor de tension y ya, ademas el pote digital se puede "colgar " del bus I2c, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gracias por la idea fdesergio,voy a investigar al respecto,también habia pensado en un registro de corrimiento SIPO,un 74LS164 podria ser y una red R2R para convertir un valor binario en un voltaje equivalente,seguido de un Opamp y un seguidor de tensión para manejar algunas centenas de mA,para no desvirtuar el tema de este post,lo planteraré como tema nuevo ni bien tenga un diseño concreto.
Saludos amigos
Americo8888


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2011)

Americo espero que desarrolles pronto este asunto. En cuando tengas datos, me pongo a montar el PCB.

Por cierto ¿Que programa para crear PCB me recomendais, que no sea pesado y tampoco sea el PCB Wizard, que la verdad es que es un petardo.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 3, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Americo espero que desarrolles pronto este asunto. En cuando tengas datos, me pongo a montar el PCB.
> 
> Por cierto *¿Que programa para crear PCB me recomendais, que no sea pesado y tampoco sea el PCB Wizard,* que la verdad es que es un petardo.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver Tiago, con respecto a editores de PCB y esquemáticos, te sugiero Eagle o Kicad.
Ambos funcionan en cualquier plataforma sin convertidores. Tienen binarios propios para cada una.
Eagle te da una opción gratuita para media Eurocard (8 X 8 cm) de PCB a 2 capas y esquemáticos de dimensión ilimitada.
Kicad es completamente gratuito. No se de limitaciones.

Solo pruébalos, a ver que te parecen.

Saludos:

P.D.: En el foro deben haber unos centenares de posts relacionados.


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok mcrven, lo voy a mirar.  Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2011)

Por cierto, Americo y fdsergio. No dejeis de aportar ideas sobre la regulación de potencia desde el display, lastima que yo no conozca los pic y su programación

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 10, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Por cierto, Americo y fdsergio. No dejeis de aportar ideas sobre la regulación de potencia desde el display, lastima que yo no conozca los pic y su programación
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno el cuento seria que el que sabe indique con cuanto polarizacion (voltaje) se obtiene tanta potencia o la relacion entre las dos para deacuerdo a eso mirar los limites de la polarizacion y su indicacion en la pantalla, una opcion aun mejor seria realizar un medidor de potencia a la salida y con los limites de polarizacion mostar en el LCD la potencia de  salida, el programa sera sencillo solo se necesita PIC con CAD, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## telesur (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola tiago estube leendo todos los comentarios de ustedes incluyendo el tuyo esta bueno este pll pero yo estoy con interes de armarlo pregunto tu lo amaste y funciono o no gracias


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno el cuento seria que el que sabe indique con cuanto polarizacion (voltaje) se obtiene tanta potencia o la relacion entre las dos para deacuerdo a eso mirar los limites de la polarizacion y su indicacion en la pantalla, una opcion aun mejor seria realizar un medidor de potencia a la salida y con los limites de polarizacion mostar en el LCD la potencia de  salida, el programa sera sencillo solo se necesita PIC con CAD, chauuuuuuuuu



Si alguien tiene la iniciativa y lo hace en assembler le puedo dar una mano, hace tiempo que no programo C y no me acuerdo mucho :C

Yo diría que sería bueno pasarse al 16F690 que tiene ADC o alguna de la linea 18F.

El regulador de potencia creo que lo mas facil es con dos pulsadores en pasos de %.
El medidor de potencia es simplemente un convertidor de tensión a numeros en el display, la respuesta es lineal asi que eso facilita mucho. Sería Vmuestra * Unaconstante = Potencia que muestra el display.
La pantalla podría ser algo como VIn = 35%       20W

Un medidor de ROE se puede agregar y es lo mismo que lo anterior, ahora que disponemos de la potencia ROE podemos agregarle un protector de roe, usamos una salida digital para controlar un transistor-Rele.

Se puede agregar un vuemtro en pantalla de cada canal, usamos dos entradas analógicas...

Lo que recomiendo agregarle es dos pulsadores mas, Up Down Menu y Enter, es mas fácil para configurar.

Puede salir algo interesante dejando volar la imaginación...

Saludos.

PD: Por cierto, se puede agregar un compresor de audio digital, se usa una de las salidas analógicas para comandar un Fet.

Ahora que pienso se pone un poco pesado hacerlo en ASM...


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola,en este link (ya posteado),se ajusta la potencia en dBm,tanto para subir como para bajar,todo con tres botones,la flechita en la antenita significa que se esta seteando potencia en dBm,referencialmente pues el voltaje resultante de la conversión actúa como Vbias de un módulo amplificador hibrido o "ladrillo",en la banda de 900MHz.


----------



## tiago (Jul 10, 2011)

telesur dijo:


> Hola tiago estube leendo todos los comentarios de ustedes incluyendo el tuyo esta bueno este pll pero yo estoy con interes de armarlo pregunto tu lo amaste y funciono o no gracias



Hombre, en el post #42 lo puedes ver funcionando.

En principio me gustaria adaptarlo al veronica que tengo (PLL8), anulando el PLL que incorpora  e injertandole este, estoy barajando varias ideas para meter todos los proyectos que he montado en una caja "Rack" y obtener un transmisor, con display, de altas prestaciones y 100 Watt de salida.

Pero creo que la regulación de potencia gobernada por el pic seria todo un lujo,por eso estoy esperando a ver que maduramos. No se de programación, así que ahí, pincho.

Tampoco se de que forma me ofrece el pic la variacion de potencia, ¿Podria ser un numero del cero al nueve   (0 - 9), visualizado en el display como digito o como vúmetro de barra, ofrecido por tres salidas (pines) en formato "BCD" ? Luego sólo hay que poner un decoder de BCD a decimal, convertir esos valores en voltajes  ascendentes y descendentes y con ellos gobernar la alimentación del transistor driver del excitador.

Eso ya lo veo mas sencillo

Saludos.


----------



## ugt (Jul 10, 2011)

buen vídeo interesante ese pll . saludo americo


----------



## jarod10 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola.

Tiago el VCO que le adaptastes el PLL en el post #42 al final lo dejastes funcionando con el amplificador operacional que sugería el autor del VCO, ó lo dejarte con el del PLL? y que tal el sonido.

Saludos. Jarod10


----------



## tiago (Jul 20, 2011)

jarod10 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tiago el VCO que le adaptastes el PLL en el post #42 al final lo dejastes funcionando con el amplificador operacional que sugería el autor del VCO, ó lo dejarte con el del PLL? y que tal el sonido.
> 
> Saludos. Jarod10



Hola, al final no le puse el operacional, directo a los varicap.

El sonido es perfecto, decidí montar éste VCO amplificado porque con anterioridad ya lo habia experimentado, y suena extraordinario.

Lo que ocurre es que se ve que no he fabricado bien las bobinas, pues el PLL me desengancha cada 4 Mhz de recorrido, y tengo que retocar la separacion de las espiras de la bobina osciladora que es la que en la foto aparece con un cablecito pasando por su interior, que no es mas que la sonda de un frecuencimetro. Sin embargo su gemelo anterior, funciona mas estable.

La placa tiene algunos errores o confusiones que pudes ver aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-80w-alta-calidad-banda-comercial-38794/index4.html    A partir del post  #70.  Léelo si piensas montar el VCO.

Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tiago ya armé el VCO pero hice varias modificaciones, cambié el PLL por otro, no he probado todabía el sonido. Mira, para que el VCO te enganche en toda la banda de FM tienes que cambiar el varicap D3 por un capacitor de 10n, y cambiar el varicap D2 por uno de bajo voltage, yo utilicé el 1SV101 que cambia su capacidad de 12pF a 32pF con un voltaje de 3 a 9 voltios, ya que los que trae el diagrama original son de 2 a 30 voltios y cambian muy poca su capacidad y como tiene dos ésta se divide por dos poruqe estan en serie. La bobina quedo de apenas 3 espiras. Con estas modificaciones que hice me corre toda la banda sin ajuste del trimmer C20 con una variación del voltaje de 2.85 a 8.8 voltios.

Busca los datasheets y calcula.

Has la modificación y me comentas.

Saludos, Jarod10.


----------



## tiago (Jul 21, 2011)

jarod10 dijo:


> Tiago ya armé el VCO pero hice varias modificaciones, cambié el PLL por otro, no he probado todabía el sonido. Mira, para que el VCO te enganche en toda la banda de FM tienes que cambiar el varicap D3 por un capacitor de 10n, y cambiar el varicap D2 por uno de bajo voltage, yo utilicé el 1SV101 que cambia su capacidad de 12pF a 32pF con un voltaje de 3 a 9 voltios, ya que los que trae el diagrama original son de 2 a 30 voltios y cambian muy poca su capacidad y como tiene dos ésta se divide por dos poruqe estan en serie. La bobina quedo de apenas 3 espiras. Con estas modificaciones que hice me corre toda la banda sin ajuste del trimmer C20 con una variación del voltaje de 2.85 a 8.8 voltios.
> 
> Busca los datasheets y calcula.
> 
> ...



Estupenda información, lo pondre en practica en cuanto pueda, pues llevo unos meses de trabajo que no me dejan hacer nada mas.

Tardaré un poco, a finales de Agosto seguro que ya lo he modificado y comentaré resultados. En cuanto pruebes el sonido dime que te ha parece.

Saludos.


----------



## jhonnes (Jul 21, 2011)

hola amigos estoy en Brasil, tengo un problema en el montaje de un PLL con SAA1057 y PIC16F84, me gustaría escribir el 16F84 hexagonal en 16F628A, ya tratado en muchas maneras para que el archivo y diverente el 16f628 no funciona, el esquema es en este sitio: vie ja http://www.pira.cz/enpll.htm el mismo PLL utilizando 16F628A. agradecido


----------



## diego_z (Jul 22, 2011)

jhonnes dijo:


> hola amigos estoy en Brasil, tengo un problema en el montaje de un PLL con SAA1057 y PIC16F84, me gustaría escribir el 16F84 hexagonal en 16F628A, ya tratado en muchas maneras para que el archivo y diverente el 16f628 no funciona, el esquema es en este sitio: vie ja http://www.pira.cz/enpll.htm el mismo PLL utilizando 16F628A. agradecido



hola , primero , tiene conocimiento en programacion ? 
si es asi lo unico que deberia hacer para cambiar por un 628 es desabilitar comparadores y setear bien los fuses , deberia andar , un saludo


----------



## jhonnes (Jul 22, 2011)

Sí, soy consciente, por lo que he intentado muchas formas de escribir el hexágono 16F84 16F628 más tiene que cambiar, no tengo foto y los programas de grabación varius, que echó un vistazo a ese sitio poner? conoces a alguien que me pueda ayudar?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-fm-converter-pic16f84a-pra-pic16f628a-60048/


----------



## diego_z (Jul 22, 2011)

jhonnes dijo:


> Sí, soy consciente, por lo que he intentado muchas formas de escribir el hexágono 16F84 16F628 más tiene que cambiar, no tengo foto y los programas de grabación varius, que echó un vistazo a ese sitio poner? conoces a alguien que me pueda ayudar?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-fm-converter-pic16f84a-pra-pic16f628a-60048/


 
bueno , tenes que modificar el asm que esta ahi mismo , no es dificil , en el hex no tenes nada que hacer , a no ser que seas nuy experimentado y tengas muchisisimo conocimiento


----------



## tiago (Ago 3, 2011)

jarod10 dijo:


> Tiago ya armé el VCO pero hice varias modificaciones, cambié el PLL por otro, no he probado todabía el sonido. Mira, para que el VCO te enganche en toda la banda de FM tienes que cambiar el varicap D3 por un capacitor de 10n, y cambiar el varicap D2 por uno de bajo voltage, yo utilicé el 1SV101 que cambia su capacidad de 12pF a 32pF con un voltaje de 3 a 9 voltios, ya que los que trae el diagrama original son de 2 a 30 voltios y cambian muy poca su capacidad y como tiene dos ésta se divide por dos poruqe estan en serie. La bobina quedo de apenas 3 espiras. Con estas modificaciones que hice me corre toda la banda sin ajuste del trimmer C20 con una variación del voltaje de 2.85 a 8.8 voltios.
> 
> Busca los datasheets y calcula.
> 
> ...



Jarod, ¿Que PLL has utilizado? ,  estas modificaciones que mencionas funcionaran bien con el TSA5511? 

Quizá con el operacional que sugiere el autor, no haya que sustituir el varicap. Mañana compro el operacional y lo pruebo ...Estoy en ascuas.

Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Ago 5, 2011)

Mira,  Yo utilicé como PLL el LM7001 con el Microcontrolador PIC16F873A y LCD 2x16, el LM7001 utiliza dos transistores en configuración Darlington para el voltaje de error que controla al VCO. 
El sonido es muy bueno, pero tengo un problema con la potencia que al encenderlo arranca con 3W y después de media hora queda en 3.4W, pero el problema no esta en la adaptación del PLL porque ya hice las pruebas para constatar este, la temperatura en el final no supera los 60 grados C (calentamiento normal).  Cuéntame si tienes el mismo problema en el original del autor y en el que modificaste.
Tiago, publicara las modificaciones hechas al VCO en un *.jpg pero no he tenido respuesta por parte del autor del proyecto en su correo, ya que quiero tener su consentimiento. Por tu parte as podido comunicarte con el?
Saludos. Jarod10


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 5, 2011)

jarod10 dijo:


> Mira,  Yo utilicé como PLL el LM7001 con el Microcontrolador PIC16F873A y LCD 2x16, el LM7001 utiliza dos transistores en configuración Darlington para el voltaje de error que controla al VCO.
> El sonido es muy bueno, pero tengo un problema con la potencia que al encenderlo arranca con 3W y después de media hora queda en 3.4W, pero el problema no esta en la adaptación del PLL porque ya hice las pruebas para constatar este, la temperatura en el final no supera los 60 grados C (calentamiento normal).  Cuéntame si tienes el mismo problema en el original del autor y en el que modificaste.
> Tiago, publicara las modificaciones hechas al VCO en un *.jpg pero no he tenido respuesta por parte del autor del proyecto en su correo, ya que quiero tener su consentimiento. Por tu parte as podido comunicarte con el?
> Saludos. Jarod10



Amigo, te pregunto, que dispositvo usas para tomar lectura de la potencia?.
Si solo puedes alcanzar 3.4W cuando deberian ser 8W estimativamente, entonces tienes que ajustar la(s) etapa(s) de salida, necesitaras un medidor de R.O.E. que te entregue 2 lecturas (potencia directa/reflejada) simultaneamente para un mejor ajuste.-


----------



## tiago (Ago 6, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, te pregunto, que dispositvo usas para tomar lectura de la potencia?.
> Si solo puedes alcanzar 3.4W cuando deberian ser 8W estimativamente, entonces tienes que ajustar la(s) etapa(s) de salida, necesitaras un medidor de R.O.E. que te entregue 2 lecturas (potencia directa/reflejada) simultaneamente para un mejor ajuste.-



No se trata del mismo, es uno que solo llega a 4 ó 4'5 wats de salida.

Jarod, en cuanto a las modificaciones, se trató solo de extirpar el PLL y sustituirlo por otro que es la plaquita del TSA con 16f84, te pegunto dos cosas: El TSA funcionará bien con la modificación que le hiciste? ...y la otra, ¿Cual es exactamente el problema que tienes?   ... Que te sube un poco la potencia cuando pasa un ratito?

Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Ago 6, 2011)

TSA5511: No he trabajado con este chip, pero estuve viendo el data sheet de este y el charge-pump output (PD pin 1) trabaja parecido al LM7001 la única diferencia radica en que el TSA5511 tiene un buffer no inversor (UD pin18) interno y utilizan un transistor en su salida para formar el filtro pasabajos activo inversor y el LM7001 utiliza 2 transistores para este fin, pero te debe funcionar y enganchar bien en toda la banda de FM, ya que las modificaciones hechas al VCO son para aumentar el rango de sintonía de 87.5 – 108MHz con un voltaje comprendido entre 2.6 a 8.8 Voltios, posiblemente nada más tengas que modificar un poco los valores del filtro pasabajos del TSA5511 para ajustar el paso de las frecuencias más bajas del espectro de audio.

El problema que tengo es que sube la potencia de salida al calentarse, voy a probar la temperatura de las diferentes partes con una termocupla tipo K y un controlador de temperatura Maxthermo que tengo y atacar por Alli el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ago 7, 2011)

Es curioso, al mio, cuando se calienta, baja la potencia sensiblemente. ...Quizá el driver...

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 7, 2011)

Puede tratarse de algun capacitor que con la temperatura, varie su valor, saludos


----------



## tiago (Ago 7, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Puede tratarse de algun capacitor que con la temperatura, varie su valor, saludos



Es posible que algun condensador tenga problemas y caliente cuando no deberia de hacerlo, o presente algun problema cuando lleve un ratito trabajando.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ago 12, 2011)

jarod10 dijo:


> Mira,  Yo utilicé como PLL el LM7001 con el Microcontrolador PIC16F873A y LCD 2x16, el LM7001 utiliza dos transistores en configuración Darlington para el voltaje de error que controla al VCO.
> El sonido es muy bueno, pero tengo un problema con la potencia que al encenderlo arranca con 3W y después de media hora queda en 3.4W, pero el problema no esta en la adaptación del PLL porque ya hice las pruebas para constatar este, la temperatura en el final no supera los 60 grados C (calentamiento normal).  Cuéntame si tienes el mismo problema en el original del autor y en el que modificaste.
> Tiago, publicara las modificaciones hechas al VCO en un *.jpg pero no he tenido respuesta por parte del autor del proyecto en su correo, ya que quiero tener su consentimiento. Por tu parte as podido comunicarte con el?
> Saludos. Jarod10



Jarod, en todolo que he hecho con los diseños de éste autor he requerido su permiso, incluso hemos hablado mucho sobre simplificar parte de algunos montajes y sustituir componentes de dificil localización por otros.

De todos modos, le puedo preguntar sobre el asunto y que nos dé consentimiento, por cierto, eso del filtro pasabajos para las frecuancias bajas, que me invitas a revisar no se donde cae. ¿En el PLL?   Te envio una foto del VCO experimental que he montado. Este va bien pero me desengancha cada 4 - 5 Mhz. Estoy ya con las modificaciones que me has sugerido, aunque no tengo resultados aún



Saludos

PD: He hecho las variaciones que me has recomendado, y la linealidad cuando recorres con el PLL la banda es muy superior, sin embargo una pequeña parcela se me escapaba, allá por los 107 - 108.

Intentando rehacer la bobina un poco mas precisa, al final he terminado por que no me funciona, ni me engancha. Así que si fueses tan amable de mostrarme que bobina has acoplado, ya me situo de nuevo en el buen camino, diametro de hilo, seccion interior ...Y si puede ser una foto 

Resaludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Ago 12, 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Bueno ya he hablado con el autor sobre las modificaciones que he hecho y los efectos que pueden tener en el VCO, dentro de un rato subo el esquema con las modificaciones. Debo aclarar que en el mercado no pude conseguir el PLL y el prescaler que lleva el diseño original y lo reemplace por el LM7001. Pero los cambios hechos en el VCO deben trabajar con el TSA5511, de todas maneras voy a exponer tambien los motivos por el cual el VCO fue diseñado así. para que puedan elegir el que mejor se ajuste a sus necesidades.

Jarod10.


----------



## tiago (Ago 12, 2011)

Estupendo, Jarod10.


----------



## jarod10 (Ago 13, 2011)

Aquí están las modificaciones hechas para cubrir toda la banda de FM sin ajuste del VCO:



Debo decirles que el autor tuvo unas muy buenas razones para hacer el diseño que solo cubriera unos pocos MHz con el PLL, expresa el autor: 

•	La razón esta en el ruido de fase que tienen los PLL, y que 
aumenta a medida que se le amplia el rango de cobertura. Esto se debe en 
parte a la mayor ganancia de lazo necesaria, que aumenta el "tironeo" de 
frecuencia causado por los pulsitos de salida del comparador de fase, y 
por otra parte también influye que para un mayor rango de frecuencia se 
necesita que una mayor proporción de la capacidad total del tanque este 
en los varactores, y estos tienen un factor Q muchísimo mas bajo que los 
condensadores normales. Y un más bajo Q significa mayor presencia de 
resistencia parasita, y la resistencia introduce ruido térmico.

•	El rango de frecuencia que cubre el PLL es solamente el necesario para 
garantizar que se mantenga enclavado ante todo cambio de temperatura, y 
envejecimiento de componentes, que se pueda esperar. De esa manera se 
maximiza la calidad de señal, al reducir el ruido de fase del PLL.

•	Por esa razón yo privilegie la calidad de señal sobre la agilidad de frecuencia.

•	Toda la cadena amplificadora también esta diseñada para ser ajustada a 
la frecuencia de transmisión exacta, y no cubre toda la banda en buena 
forma con un ajuste fijo. Esto también influye en la calidad de señal 
producida, al mejorar la pureza espectral.

Estas razones les pueden servir a los lectores para entender mejor el asunto, y saber en que puntos poner atención si hacen esta modificación, ya que con estas modificaciones es probable que se tengan por lo menos unos 6 o 7 dB mas de ruido de fase.

Para el ajuste del VCO con esta modificación se realiza de la siguiente manera: 

•	Seleccionar 87.5MHz
•	Colocar el trimmer C20 en la posición central.
•	Con un voltímetro digital medir la tensión en el punto de unión entre L3 y C19, si la tensión es demasiado alta se puede esparcir un poco L3 o quitar una espira para que aumente la frecuencia de oscilación del VCO, y si e demasiado baja se pueden cerrar más las espiras de L3 hasta conseguir medir en el voltímetro una tensión cercana a los 2.5 a 3.5V.
•	Luego con C20 darle un ajuste fino a este voltaje aproximadamente 3V DC.

Saludos, Jarod10.

La segunda imagen es la del filtro pasa bajos que yo he utilizado con 2 transistores en configuracion darlington (solo LM7001).

Jarod10.


----------



## tiago (Ago 13, 2011)

Que fiera este Manfred. Un abrazo para él.
Gracias Jarod por la parte de investigación que has realizado.
Subo unas fotos con las modificaciones que he hecho y que al final me engancha en toda la banda, a excepcion de 2 ó 3 puntos en los que hay que retocar ligeramente el trimmer,creo que con un ultimo cambio de bobina lo coseguiré.
Dejo foto con modificaciones.


Al final has cambiado el otro varicap tambien?
Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Ago 13, 2011)

Como puedes ver en la imagen están en un recuadro rojo los cambios efectuados.


----------



## tiago (Ago 13, 2011)

Muy bien, ya sabiendo la inductancia de la bobina. Voy a modificar y testear de nuevo. los transistores son los 2sc 668 del diagrama original. Y los BF 199 Que usé en el prototipo original del autor tambien van perfectos.

Saludos.

PD:  despues de someter a prueba este circuito, me doy cuenta que engancha sin problema en un amplio segmento de la banda. Pero a partir de los 100 Mhz, compruebo que la lectura del frecuencimetro es correcta,la que indica el PLL, pero el display me muestra "UNLOCK" , y el led está apagado.

Cuando esto ocurre hay pequeñas oscilaciones de algunos Khz arriba y abajo,(Algo que solo ocurre en este caso) Tambien aparece un pitido agudo e intenso. ¿Puede ser cosa del VCO?   ¿Que condensadores son los recomendados? Yo le he puesto ceramicos reciclados.

  Edito:Bien, ahora si me anda por toda la banda, pero a partir de los 104 Mhz tengo un ruidito muy agudo de fondo,será cosa del PLL pero no se como eliminarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Edito:Bien, ahora si me anda por toda la banda, pero a partir de los 104 Mhz *tengo un ruidito muy agudo de fondo*,será cosa del PLL pero no se como eliminarlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Tiago, recuerda que, el PLL, es un dispositivo digital en el cual se generan pulsos a determinadas ratas de frecuencia y que tu TX es modulado en frecuencia (FM).

La tensión, supuesta DC puro, que debe controlar el VCO (Eso es lo que es, un oscilador controlado por voltaje), no debe tener encima ningún rastro de AC. Así que, debes hacer hasta lo imposible por filtrar, aún lo que pueda parecerte imperceptible rastro de AC, sobre la conexión de control proveniente desde el PLL hasta el VCO. Incluso ocupate de blindar, tanto el PLL mismo, como el VCO.

Recuerda también que, el audio modulante, se aplica exáctamente al mismo punto donde aplicas las señal DC de control del PLL.

Saludos:


----------



## jarod10 (Ago 14, 2011)

El pitido es por la frecuencia de referencia que usa el TSA5511, en mi caso no sucedió ya que la referencia que utilizo es de 100khz muy por encima del rango auditivo, además también hay que tener en cuenta el diseño del filtro pasabajos que utilizas.

El autor sugiere que se mida el ruido de fase del oscilador, y te asegures de que 
es aceptable. Puedes obtener una buena idea escuchando la señal del oscilador en un buen receptor, subiéndole bastante el volumen. Fíjate en el siseo que se escucha, que 
te da al menos una idea del ruido de fase comprendido dentro del ancho 
de banda del receptor. 

Si no hay problemas con todo eso, entonces úsalo así... Pero si escuchas el pitito de la frecuencia de referencia, o si el ruido es mayor al que sea aceptable para ti, entonces mejor vuelve al circuito original!

Jarod10.

Tambien intenta modificando el filtro pasabajos para que el voltage de control sea lo más puro posible.


----------



## tiago (Ago 14, 2011)

Bien, mis conclusiones han sido las siguientes: Creo que era cuestion de eliminar un silbido residual procedente del PLL y que se colaba por la entrega de voltaje de control al VCO, como Jarod decía. y Como Mcrven afirmaba con su aplicacion de la tension de control y el audio modulante, que se suelen aplicar casi en el mismo punto, o exactamente en el mismo punto. Esas han sido las pistas.

Si nos fijamos en el esquema de la modificación de Jarod, la entrada al VCO encuentra un condensador de 1N, entre la entrada y tierra, antes del choque que ya se conecta con el Varicap.

Si ponemos en paralelo con éste condensador uno de 10N y otro de 47µF/25 Volt no volveremos a escuchar el letal silbidito, me ha costado pero ahora ya me puedo ir a dormir . Solo lo he probado, pero mañana subire foto del arreglo final,que aconsejo hacerlo en la placa del PLL, ...Si son individuales.

Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Ago 15, 2011)

Observa el FPB que he utilizado, de la salida de los colectores de los transistores hay 2 resistencias (10k y 560) y un condensador (100nF), analiza la resistencia 1.2k y el condensador de 22uF, tambien es un punto importante para un optimo trabajo del FPB.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Ago 15, 2011)

No lo he montado, estoy con TSA5511, pero seguro que el filtro trabaja bien con esa disposición.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2012)

Bien, en vista que el VCO anteriormente expuesto no me ha convencido totalmente por la problematica que he tenido en acoplarle una etapa amplificadora que funcionase, he decidido montar el proyecto que originalmente se propuso en éste hilo.

Voy con la versión de 1'5 Watios, ya que tengo casi todos los componentes, incluso algun transistor MRF237 que probaré de hacer funcionar cuando consiga que éste montaje funcione con los componentes originales (4427)

Me hubiese gustado saber algo mas de los transmisores que se montaron al principio y que pocos han posteado detalles de funcionamiento. El proyecto quedó abandonado casi en seco.
Lo retomo y probaré que tal baila éste transmisor que tengo ya desarrollado a falta de algunos componentes.



Saludos.


----------



## marcosaq (May 7, 2012)

Muito bonita seu trabalho...

Mas está funcionando ?




tiago dijo:


> Bien, en vista que el VCO anteriormente expuesto no me ha convencido totalmente por la problematica que he tenido en acoplarle una etapa amplificadora que funcionase, he decidido montar el proyecto que originalmente se propuso en éste hilo.
> 
> Voy con la versión de 1'5 Watios, ya que tengo casi todos los componentes, incluso algun transistor MRF237 que probaré de hacer funcionar cuando consiga que éste montaje funcione con los componentes originales.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2012)

Aún me falta el diodo varicap y el mosfet de doble puerta, creo que estará funcionando en un par de semanas.

Saludos.


----------



## ugt (May 7, 2012)

hola tiago saludos, una consulta yo tengo armado todo el pll con el tsa5511 y un pic16f84 pero no engancha, con la diferencia que uso el tsa5511T SMD adjunto foto del que uso, sera este TSA.que no me sirve?? lo has probado ?? ya que es fácil conseguirlo esta en selectores de canales de tv..  agradezco respuesta tiago ó algún amigo del foro que lo aya armado gracias..


----------



## tiago (May 8, 2012)

ugt dijo:


> hola tiago saludos, una consulta yo tengo armado todo el pll con el tsa5511 y un pic16f84 pero no engancha, con la diferencia que uso el tsa5511T SMD adjunto foto del que uso, sera este TSA.que no me sirve?? lo has probado ?? ya que es fácil conseguirlo esta en selectores de canales de tv..  agradezco respuesta tiago ó algún amigo del foro que lo aya armado gracias..



Éste es el primero que monto con esta configuración, he montado otros PLL con el TSA y el mismo PIC, que los puedes ver un poco mas arriba en éste mismo hilo y funcionan perfectamente, puede ocurrirte que no te esté oscilando o no lo haga bien. Has probado si oscila?

Saludos.


----------



## ugt (May 8, 2012)

hola tiago!!! gracias por responder.. si probé con todo y si! oscila el tsa5511t oscila pero no engancha.. he probado varias formulas pero me queda 1 la veré y te cuento gracias


----------



## tiago (May 9, 2012)

ugt dijo:


> hola tiago!!! gracias por responder.. si probé con todo y si! oscila el tsa5511t oscila pero no engancha.. he probado varias formulas pero me queda 1 la veré y te cuento gracias



¿En que frecuencia te oscila? Tienes que medirlo. Situa el PLL en el centro de la banda, y mandame el hex que le has grabado, tambien dime si usas 16f84 ó 16f628.

Saludos.

Edito: Una foto del aparato por la parte de los componentes no vendria mal. Que se vea clara por favor. ¿Usas el varicap adecuado? Cuando digo sioscila, me refiero al oscilador de RF, o sea, al primer transistor, hay que medir frecuencia simplemente metiendo la sonda en la bobina.


----------



## ugt (May 9, 2012)

bueno medí el oscilador del tsa5511t que tiene que entregar 3.2mhz y si lo hace. y uso un pic16f84a ya que no tengo otro tipo de pic, el problema que yo arme un oscilador distinto al tuyo tiago, por falta de componentes del original pero ya los tengo vere el circuito y are ese oscilador que armaste tu te adjunto el .hex que me regalo un amigo del foro para que lo pruebes y me cuentes como anda, 
  pd: la foto es un ejemplo del tsa que tengo no es lo que uso 
el oscilador es el que arme solo hasta el tr donde sale la muestra de rf y un amplificador mas de rf en  su salida salen al redor de 100 mili watt, esto anda bien los varicap use unos de selector de tv que se usan en las etapas de uhf. los probé en otros proyectos de alta frecuencia y responden muy bien.. bueno tomare unas fotos y las colgare aca gracias tiago


----------



## tiago (May 9, 2012)

ugt dijo:


> bueno medí el oscilador del tsa5511t que tiene que entregar 3.2mhz y si lo hace. y uso un pic16f84a ya que no tengo otro tipo de pic, el problema que yo arme un oscilador distinto al tuyo tiago, por falta de componentes del original pero ya los tengo vere el circuito y are ese oscilador que armaste tu te adjunto el .hex que me regalo un amigo del foro para que lo pruebes y me cuentes como anda,
> pd: la foto es un ejemplo del tsa que tengo no es lo que uso
> el oscilador es el que arme solo hasta el tr donde sale la muestra de rf y un amplificador mas de rf en  su salida salen al redor de 100 mili watt, esto anda bien los varicap use unos de selector de tv que se usan en las etapas de uhf. los probé en otros proyectos de alta frecuencia y responden muy bien.. bueno tomare unas fotos y las colgare aca gracias tiago



Entonces ... La foto corresponde a tu aparato??? , no cuadra con el esquema, al menos en el PIC    Tu le has puesto un TSA SMD??? El patillaje es de 16 pin y la versión normal es de 18,     y el PIC que usas ¿Cual es?

Saludos.


----------



## ugt (May 9, 2012)

no tiago, la foto no corresponde a mi aparato!! es solo para dar una idea del asunto. yo uso el pic16f84a no cuento con otro pic, tengo armado el pic16f84 y el tsa 5511t en una placa aparte,tengo que armar un oscilador que me de 88a 108 mhz y acoplarla a el pll, bueno hay subo fotos ...de lo que tengo


----------



## tiago (May 9, 2012)

ugt dijo:


> no tiago, la foto no corresponde a mi aparato!! es solo para dar una idea del asunto. yo uso el pic16f84a no cuento con otro pic, tengo armado el pic16f84 y el tsa 5511t en una placa aparte,tengo que armar un oscilador que me de 88a 108 mhz y acoplarla a el pll, bueno hay subo fotos ...de lo que tengo



Pero el display que te visualiza..?  

Saludos.


----------



## ugt (May 9, 2012)

el displey me muestra la frecuencia y los comandos eso bien, ahora el la en la salida del  tsa... deveria tener un voltaje en los pines SDA Y SCL??? bueno como tu me dieses estoy muy consciente de los pines y las diferencias que hay en el formato  smd de 16 pines y el formato grande(de 18 pines ) vi el data y me guie por eso. yo no puedo encontrar el tsa5511 de 18 pines el grande por eso uso el SMD. prueba TIAGO CON LOS .hex Y ME CUENTAS POR FAVOR COMO TE ANDAN PUEDE QUE HAY ESTE EL DRAMA..TE DEJO ESTOS .HEX PARA QUE ME DIGAS SI FUNCIONAN ...


----------



## tiago (May 9, 2012)

ugt dijo:


> el displey me muestra la frecuencia y los comandos eso bien, ahora el la en la salida del  tsa... deveria tener un voltaje en los pines SDA Y SCL??? bueno como tu me dieses estoy muy consciente de los pines y las diferencias que hay en el formato  smd de 16 pines y el formato grande(de 18 pines ) vi el data y me guie por eso. yo no puedo encontrar el tsa5511 de 18 pines el grande por eso uso el SMD. prueba TIAGO CON LOS .hex Y ME CUENTAS POR FAVOR COMO TE ANDAN PUEDE QUE HAY ESTE EL DRAMA..TE DEJO ESTOS .HEX PARA QUE ME DIGAS SI FUNCIONAN ...



Mas bien puede que esté en el varicap la solución, si no es el que toca, se te irá de banda y no te enganchará. Ponle audio y prueba a sintonizar con un receptor de radio, aunque el PLL no funcione, si está dentro de banda, deberias sintonizar tu emisión. El PLL solo le dá estabilidad al oscilador, pero éste debe funcionar por si solo.Si posteas el diagrama de tu placa será mas fácil.

Ves al post #39 y bájate el firm del f84 que ese si que funciona porque es el que yo uso. De todos modos mañana pruebo el tuyo y te cuento.


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2012)

Bueno, el circuito está montado con todo el cuidadoque he sido capaz de poner.

El PIC actua con normalidad, pues visualiza la presentación y posterior seteo de frecuencia, apagado y encendido de lampara de pantalla etc...

El caso es que no engancha. En otros osciladores, colocando la sonda del frecuencimetro al lado de la bobina osciladora, me muestra la frecuencia de trabajo con precisión. En este caso, no mustra visualización alguna, el circuito no resuena. 

He comprobado los componentes respecto al esquema teórico correspondiente a la etapa de RF y que posteo al pié en formato *.zip, y he visto que está todo correcto, me pregunto si alguien que haya montado este proyecto ha encontrado errores o realizado modificaciones para que funcione, si es así agradezco la ayuda.

Pongo una foto del bloque oscilador y PLL por si revela algo que pueda dar una idea de lo que puede fallar. A ver si quienes lo lograron montar pueden reportarme alguna pista.



Pienso que el oscilador deberia arrancar dentro de la banda aunque el PLL no esté funcionando, aunque esto lo tengo comprobado con transistores convencionales, con mosfet no tengo ni idea si debe ser así.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 17, 2012)

Tiago

Que tensiones CC existen en Drain y en G2 T1 ???.


A titulo personal me parece excesiva la tensión de G2 derivada desde Drain con una resistencia de solo 56 Ω. También verificaria la corriente que circula por R7 de 220 Ω pero que la podemos calcular al conocer la tensión de Drain.


Buscaria en la web para sacarme la duda, algún otro ejemplo de Oscilador con MosFet doble compuerta aunque no sea en la misma banda de frecuencias.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Tiago
> 
> Que tensiones CC existen en Drain y en G2 T1 ???.
> 
> ...



Hola Juanka.

En la placa, la resistencia R7 de 220 Ohm no va entre R6 y C7, como figura en el esquema. Si no que va entre C6 y R6.

Las tensiones que me pides son 8'64 voltios en los dos casos, con la  punta del - del tester a masa y 5'17 voltios en ambos casos con la punta  + a positivo.

Es extraño, parece un circuito muy sencillo como para que no tire.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 17, 2012)

Tiago


tiago dijo:


> ..... En la placa, la resistencia R7 de 220 Ohm no va entre R6 y C7, como figura en el esquema. Si no que va entre C6 y R6. .....


Realmente esa configuración me parece extrañisima. Estoy acostumbrado a ver un divisor de tensión desde V+ (9V en este caso) con un capacitor a masa como el que tiene en el G2 del MosFet Dual Gate, independiente de las tensiones de Drain de dicho MosFet.
Por otra parte, nunca lo he visto con una tensión tan alta.





tiago dijo:


> ..... Las tensiones que me pides son 8'64 voltios en los dos casos, con la punta del - del tester a masa .....


Suponiendo que tienes colocado el 78L09 y despreciando la caida de tensión en R11 anoto .36V de caida sobre R7 lo que me da una corriente aproximada de 1.6 mA que es demasiado baja, eso me hace suponer que el oscilador no oscila de ahi que no hayas podido ver nada aproximando la sonda a la bobina.
Algo tal vez fuera de lugar, verificaste con la Datasheet del BF981 las conexiones de sus electrodos???, te lo pregunto por que como ejemplo el BF961 tiene invertidos el G2 y el Source con respecto al BF981.






tiago dijo:


> ..... y 5'17 voltios en ambos casos con la punta + a positivo. .....


Imagino que esta medición la has realizado a +13.8 V con lo cual no nos permite calcular la corriente que circula por la R7. Igual ya lo he respondido aproximadamente en el punto anterior. 





Fuera de todos los comentarios previos, yo probaria lo siguiente:
Conectaria R7 directo al Drain de MosFet.
Quitaria R6.

Realizaria un divisor resistivo con 100KΩ y 47KΩ:
Un extremo de 100KΩ a +9V, el otro a 47KΩ, C6 y G2 del MosFet.
El otro extremo de 47K a masa.
De esta forma polarizo G2 con aproximadamente 3 V positivos respecto del Source que son valores más normales.
Puedes hacerlo estilo araña/Manhattan solo para probar, se que eres muy cuidadoso con todo lo que has armado; pero es para hacer una prueba y salir de dudas.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 17, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Tiago
> 
> Realmente esa configuración me parece extrañisima. Estoy acostumbrado a ver un divisor de tensión desde V+ (9V en este caso) con un capacitor a masa como el que tiene en el G2 del MosFet Dual Gate, independiente de las tensiones de Drain de dicho MosFet.
> Por otra parte, nunca lo he visto con una tensión tan alta.
> ...



OK, mañana lo pruebo. El Bf 981 tiene que ser colocado con la serigrafia hacia abajo para que coincidan las patillas, claro que me he asegurado que patilla iba a que lugar, lo he soldado verificando en cada momento, es extraño, este circuito circula mucho por la red y parce que funciona sin pegas con esa configuración.

Dejo archivo con la placa y serigrafia de componentes para poder comparar mejor.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 17, 2012)

Tiago


tiago dijo:


> ..... El Bf 981 tiene que ser colocado con la serigrafia hacia abajo para que coincidan las patillas, claro que me he asegurado que patilla iba a que lugar, lo he soldado verificando en cada momento .....


Si lo colocas de esa manera, compensas la duda que generaba la Datasheet del BF961 que también mire en ese momento. 





tiago dijo:


> ..... es extraño, este circuito circula mucho por la red y parce que funciona sin pegas con esa configuración .....


No te discuto eso, solo que muchos pueden haber tenido algún problema como tu ahora y al solucionarlo no comentan nada, entendes a que me refiero???.
Lo que sugeri modificar lo podrás ver en detalle en algún viejo Handbook de la ARRL ya que ellos hace ya más de 32 años mostraban circuitos con su famoso MosFet Dual Gate 40673 de la RCA!!!.
En el momento que respondi estaba trabajando y no tenia tiempo para investigar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2012)

Si, ya entiendo a que te refieres. Probaré lo que me has sugerido.

Mira esta configuración que he encontrado por ahí, es muy similar, quizá te de una idea mas clara de como se debe polarizar el mosfet. Aqui se utiliza una R de 100K para polarizar la puerta, lo cual me parece mas logico.




Esta es la dirección del circuito al completo: http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/tx_vhf/tx_vhf.htm

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 18, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Tiago
> ...
> Lo que sugeri modificar* lo podrás ver en detalle en algún viejo Handbook de la ARRL* ya que ellos hace ya más de 32 años mostraban circuitos con su famoso MosFet Dual Gate 40673 de la RCA!!!.
> ...



Juanka, al margen del tópico, no te imaginas cuantas veces le he sugerido a nuestros foristas que se bajen el Radio Amateur Handbuck de la ARRL.

Lo repito como radioaficionado (YV 5 MHE): Ese libro es la biblia de la RF.

No está escrito por aficionados, se los aseguro, cada artículo es el producto de uno o varios ingenieros que también son radioficionados.

Existe una versión gratuita en la red, en español, solo que fue publicada en varios archivos y hay que bajarlos uno a uno.

Se los recomiendo una vez más a todos.

Imagino que tú ya lo tienes. Sería bueno que Tiago también lo tuviese, y los demás también claro.

Saludos y felicitaciones Tiago, van quedando muy bien los equipos.


----------



## marcosaq (May 18, 2012)

alguem de vocês já fez um transsmissor desses que relamente funciona ? eu já fiz uns 3 desses e não funcionou bem não


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2012)

marcosaq dijo:


> alguem de vocês já fez um transsmissor desses que relamente funciona ? eu já fiz uns 3 desses e não funcionou bem não



Hola, al principio del hilo, el amigo clausalan asegura que el suyo funciona. gatxan, tambien parece haberlo probado y no le convenció, pero parece que le funcionaba.

Juanka, ya he polarizado la gate con 2'99 volt y nada, en lugar de 56 Ohm he puesto 56K y en paralelo con C6 una R de 33K con lo que formo un divisor que me proporciona esta tensión. Pienso si no habria que desacoplar el drenador y otra cosa que me llama la atención es que en el circuito similar que he posteado antes, toman la RF de la source y no de drain. No se de Mosfet y puede que segun trabaje el transistor será posible hacerlo.

No se si sospechar del transistor. Como se comprueba un mosfet de doble puerta?

Otra cosa, aunque el PLL no trabaje ...deberia oscilar dentro de la banda de frecuencia?  Lo digo por si el PLL esta fallando. Quizá la bobina osciladora... Se puede sustituir el varicap con un condensador de unos 10 Pf para probar?

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2012)

Tiago

Mis disculpas por no haber respondido antes, lo estaba haciendo tipo 12:00 de Bs. As. pero un corte de energía electrica en mi zona me interrumpio y borro totalmente la respuesta que estaba elaborando, luego ha regresado tipo 18:30 pero estaba ocupado (son ahora las 23:10 de Bs. As.). 


Si bien has logrado una tensión como te sugeria yo en mi post *#113* y que tu también has visto en la página de *EA4NH* la misma debería estar independizada del Drain en tu esquema original. Como?, la resistencia de 56KΩ deberia ser conectada a la R11 de 10Ω que sale del regulador 78L09 y no al DRAIN de MosFet Dual Gate.

La otra diferencia que has notado entre ambos osciladores es que el tuyo tiene salida por DRAIN (Colector, valga la analogía bipolar) y el de *EA4NH* tiene salida por SOURCE (Emisor analogicamente). No tengo el detalle exacto de los cambios pero deberiamos pensar por la parte de una mayor o menor impedancia de salida del oscilador, por otra parte en la salida por SOURCE el oscilador es suceptible a cambios de frecuencias ante variaciones de la carga del buffer (hablo teoricamente en el aire [se entiende?  ]).





tiago dijo:


> ..... Otra cosa, aunque el PLL no trabaje ...deberia oscilar dentro de la banda de frecuencia? Lo digo por si el PLL esta fallando. Quizá la bobina osciladora... Se puede sustituir el varicap con un condensador de unos 10 Pf para probar? .....


Todo lo que dices es *100% correcto*, debería oscilar no se si dentro de la banda o ligeramente fuera de la misma; pero *DEBERIA OSCILAR*.
Primero sustituye el Varicap por un C como dices, te lo iba a comentar si fracasaba esta prueba. También podría ser la bobina si no hace buen contacto la derivación ó la misma no esta en la cantidad de espiras adecuada faltando la realimentación suficiente que mantiene la oscilación.
Se puede subir el TAP al 33% de la cantidad de espiras y probar como lo ha hecho *EA4NH* en su circuito.





tiago dijo:


> ..... No se si sospechar del transistor. Como se comprueba un mosfet de doble puerta? .....


También podría estar en malas condiciones por que son muy sensibles a las descargas electrostaticas aunque los mismos tienen ambas compuertas (gate) protegidos. Me parece (no estoy seguro), que sino tienes otro hasta podrías reemplazarlo por un FET de Juntura tipo BF244/BF245 (ó similar) para probar, no tiene la segunda compuerta asi que esa parte quedaría sin conexión. Piensa que es solo una prueba para tratar de descubrir que es lo que esta pasando.






McrVen

Tengo una parte (me quedo en la casa de mis hijos después de separarme/divorciarme [hace 19 años] junto a otras cosas [un Osciloscopio Monfrini 410B {10 Mhz de ancho de banda}] que no fueron adecuadamente cuidados por mi ex) que recupere con el tiempo del HandBook 1978 en castellano que imprimia en Argentina la Editorial Arbó con licencia de la ARRL. También tengo una edición creo que posterior al 2000 y si mal no recuerdo en Inglés en el Disco Rígido Portable que debería buscar, me lo anotare y luego les comento.

Por otro lado si bien no soy radio-aficionado tengo 28 años de experiencia entre RadioComunicaciones y TeleComunicaciones (BLU, VHF, UHF, MicroOndas desde 1.5 GHz hasta 18 GHz, Mux FDM, Mux PCM, PDH, ADM's SDH, Fibra Optica, Punto Multi-Punto, Onda Portadora sobre líneas de 500 KVca, etc.), dicha experiencia fue adquirida en dos empresas internacionales (en las sedes ubicadas en Argentina) pero conocidísimas cada una en su rubro.


Dejando de lado el palabrerio, lo fundamental para los electrónicos (aunque solo seamos técnicos) siempre ha sido profundizar la lectura (_y las mediciones [medir, medir, hasta encontrar el problema]_) cuando nos encontramos ante algo que no nos funciona como deseamos. Debemos agradecer la enorme cantidad de info que es posible hallar en "*la*" Internet.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Marcosaq trata de escribir en castellano (usa el traductor del Google a pesar de los errores que comete el mismo aunque muchos de nosotros te comprendamos) para que no te manden a *Moderación* tus post, piensa que es una de las normas de Foros de Electrónica y no nos cuesta nada respetarlas; además, que mejoran la *CyberConvivencia*  !!!, también si colocas la ciudad donde vives nos daremos cuenta que eres de Brasil ó Portugal .



*MIL DISCULPAS* por tanto palabrerio.-​ 

.​


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2012)

Je, je, Juanka, tienes para todos 

Bien, ahora en serio. Si que tengo un par mas de mosfet del mismo tipo, puede que la excesiva tensión de puerta que recibió al principio pueda haberlo averiado, en todo caso, lo sustituyo y duda despejada.

Modificaré el circuito como me has dicho y jugaré un poco con la bobina, voy a pasar el dia fuera y no tendré ocasión de avanzar mucho hoy. Tambien estoy pensando construir una pequeña placa con el circuito oscilador y someterla a pruebas hasta que funcione, con ello evito el inevitable deterioro de pistas al soldar y desoldar continuamente. Esta tarde añadiré mas info y haremos andar este bicho.

Mi hijo te manda un saludo, tiene 8 años


----------



## J2C (May 19, 2012)

Tiago

Haz las pruebas y/ó plaquetas que consideres necesarias, en la medida de mis posibilidades y conocimientos aportare mi grano de arena como he hecho hasta ahora.





tiago dijo:


> ..... Mi hijo te manda un saludo, tiene 8 años


Tienes al lado tuyo al *Futuro Locutor Radial*???, cuando mis hijos eran pequeños siempre estaban mirando que hacia yo en el pequeño taller que tenia en el fondo de mi casa, es agradable aunque a veces molesto cuando _las cosas *no* nos salen_ por las continuas preguntas con que nos interrumpen, pero tiene su sabor familiero  . Los mios son todos profesionales universitarios (ó casi) pero ninguno/a se metio con la Electrónica, solo el mayor se acerco a la parte Informática/Sistemas; el resto Económicas, Química y Hematología.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2012)

No me parece un locutor Radial, entra a cacharrear , pero le gusta desmontar sus juguetes con mis herramientas ... Ya veremos 

De momento posteo el circuito oscilador tal y como ha quedado despues de las modificaciones, no funciona todavia, pero nos acercamos a la causa, la bobina la he cambiado y le he hecho varias tomas, probando en cada una de ellas, nada. He sustituido el transistor y solo me queda sustituir el varicap por un condesador fijo. No se si seria conveniente desacoplar el Drain con 10n a masa. Seguimos adelante.



Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2012)

Tiago

El Drain no lo desacoples con 10nF a masa por que es la salida de la señal de RF.

El esquema de ese oscilador corresponde al tipo Hartley que siempre oscilan, lo único que no has cambiado aún es el Varicap y el Cap. serie con el Varicap.


Para hacerlo oscilar (no nos importa la frecuencia en este momento) solo debes colocarle un Cap. Ceramico NPO en paralelo con los extremos de la bobina, 8.2pF ó 10pF debería ser un valor aproximado al equivalente de la serie de Varicap y 100 pF.

Lo importante es lograr que oscile y que puedas medir a que frecuencia lo hace, luego veremos de normalizar el circuito para el uso del Tx de FM.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Me estoy yendo a almorzar, calculo que en 1 hs regreso donde tengo la PC, suerte.-


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Tiago
> 
> El Drain no lo desacoples con 10nF a masa por que es la salida de la señal de RF.
> 
> ...



El almuerzo es sagrado.

Con 10 Pf saltando diodo y condensador de 100pf no oscila, he quitado el  de 100pf para no asociar capacidades, me pregunto si los transistores  estarán bien, yo cuando testeo un mosfet pongo el tester en modo diodo,  coloco una punta en drain y otra en source, compruebo que no hay comunicación, toco la puerta con una de las patillas, no recuerdo cual y vuelvo a medir entre drain y source, compruebo que hay comunicación, el transistor ha quedado abierto, para cerrarlo, toco la puerta con la patilla contraria, el transistor se cierra.

Pero con estos no hay forma, no se si será porque son doble puerta o es que están malos. 

Sludos


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2012)

Tiago

La experiencia que he tenido con los *MosFet Dual Gate de Baja Señal* era comprarlos y colocarlos directamente al circuito con el menor manoseo posible, fue en una época donde no dudaba de si era original o falsificado por lo tanto no necesitaba probarlos y me funcionaron siempre. La mayoria de ellos los comercios de electrónica los entregaban con un dispositivo que cortocircuitaba las 4 conexiones ó venian envueltos en papel de aluminio.

Yo no sabría decirte como hacer para probarlos, incluso en algún momento dije de usar un *FET de Juntura* tipo BF244/BF245 que no son tan sensibles, solo para asegurarnos que logramos la oscilación.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Tiago
> 
> La experiencia que he tenido con los *MosFet Dual Gate de Baja Señal* era comprarlos y colocarlos directamente al circuito con el menor manoseo posible, fue en una época donde no dudaba de si era original o falsificado por lo tanto no necesitaba probarlos y me funcionaron siempre. La mayoria de ellos los comercios de electrónica los entregaban con un dispositivo que cortocircuitaba las 4 conexiones ó venian envueltos en papel de aluminio.
> 
> ...



Creo que los transistores estan mal, no puede ser que no oscile ya con dos de ellos cambiados, y siendo un circuito tan sencillo, veo normal que me oscile fuera de banda, que el PLL no enganche, que el ajuste sea delicado, pero que no tire nada en absoluto, lo veo raro.

Dime cómo coloco un fet como el que me comentas y lo pruebo, me imagino que serán de una sola puerta. Mañana mismo posteo resultados. He pedido tres doble puerta mas a otro proveedor, mientras llegan, vamos a hacerlo como sugieres.

PD: He probado el transistor que me queda sin usar y tengo 11 Ohm entre source y Gate 2 ponga las puntas como las ponga, he quitado el que está en el circuito, no da continuidad, pero no logro abrir source - drain polarizando la gate o las gates, sospecho que están en mal estado.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2012)

Tiago

Las equivalencias de *MosFet Dual Gate* a *Fet de Juntura* son:

*Dual Gate -+- Juntura*
Drain *-+-* Drain
Source *-+-* Source
Gate1 *-+-* Gate
Gate2 *-+-* NC​ 
NC= No Conectado

Espero que se entienda, cualquier cosa comentame.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Tiago
> 
> Las equivalencias de *MosFet Dual Gate* a *Fet de Juntura* son:
> 
> ...



Si, que la gate 1 es la que tengo que polarizar para hacer las pruebas  de integridad del transistor para probarlo igual que uno de gate  sencilla.

No tengo dudas, tengo por aquí un par de mosfet de potencia para RF y  responden perfectamente a las pruebas que te he comentado algo mas  arriba. Lo he googleado y están bien medidos, el que tiene la gate  comunicada no vale, y si no obtengo una lectura "baja" entre source y  drain polarizando gate 1 es que tampoco funcionan.

Bueno, el dia llega a su fin, mañana mas. Pero dime si puedes, como poner un fet de juntura sustituyendo al doble puerta para comprobar oscilación.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 20, 2012)

[http://www.frn.net/tech/xmitters/fm/bf900/

El TX del enlace es muy similar al que posteas aquí, Tiago. A ver si encuentras alguna diferencia.


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> [http://www.frn.net/tech/xmitters/fm/bf900/
> 
> El TX del enlace es muy similar al que posteas aquí, Tiago. A ver si encuentras alguna diferencia.



Bueno, parece que han afinado mas en lo que es la sintonización, al no llevar PLL a mi modo de ver han depurado mejor la parte resonante para darle estabilidad. Por lo demas está configurado igual que tengo el mio actualmente, con una tensión en G2 de 3'2 Volt, me imagino que no será excesiva.

He pedido transistores nuevos a un par de proveedores diferentes, estoy seguro que los que le puse estaban malos. Cuando lleguen vuelvo a las pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (May 21, 2012)

tiago, en este tipo de placa, el mosfet iba con la serigrafia hacia el impreso, logré que oscile, pero no funcionaba el PLL, oscilaba  con los valores que indicaba el diagrama; el mosfet viene con un terminal largo y corte sesgado (D), el terminal opuesto es G1, y otro terminal tiene una ligera prominencia cuadrada (S), lado opuesto a este terminal es G2,, yo utilice el BF960, ver el datasheet, y osciló; lo mas probable es que te estes confundiendo al instalarlo, dicho esto sin mala fe, saludos


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> tiago, en este tipo de placa, el mosfet iba con la serigrafia hacia el impreso, logré que oscile, pero no funcionaba el PLL, oscilaba  con los valores que indicaba el diagrama; el mosfet viene con un terminal largo y corte sesgado (D), el terminal opuesto es G1, y otro terminal tiene una ligera prominencia cuadrada (S), lado opuesto a este terminal es G2,, yo utilice el BF960, ver el datasheet, y osciló; lo mas probable es que te estes confundiendo al instalarlo, dicho esto sin mala fe, saludos



Moises, los he puesto con la serigrafia hacia el impreso y estoy seguro de que patilla era el drain, source etc ...

Mira el dibujo, así es como queda con la serigrafia hacia arriba, solo hay que voltearlo, source arriba, donde queda la bobina y g2 abajo, tomando g1 y drain como eje. De esa forma es como cae sobre la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2012)

Bien, buenas noticias, el circuito por fin oscila.

Problema: Los transistores mosfet en mal estado. Buscando soluciones he hallado un viejo sintonizador que incorporaba un *bf961*, que es un equivalente del bf981 y es el que he colocado. Lo he comprobado con el tester y el transistor, al contrario que los que compré nuevos, abria y cerraba paso entre source y drain, simplemente tocando las gates con unas pinzas metalicas antiestaticas.

Lo he colocado y he comprobado que con la configuración que se consiguió con ayuda de J2C,podia oscilar, siempre que la tension en gate 2 fuese igual o superior a 4'5 Volt, por lo que modifiqué el divisor de tensión poniendo una R de 22K  allá donde habia una de 33K y comenzó a funcionar, pero la curiosidad me llevó mas lejos.

Pensé que con esos voltajes tan altos en puerta, quizá la disposición del diagrama fuese viable, como deberia ser, por lo que desmonté todo el divisor y coloqué los componentes como al principio. El oscilador seguía funcionando     ...Pero...

Me he dado cuenta que la bobina es muy critica y oscila de forma errática, entra y sale de la banda de FM por la parte superior (por encima de 88 Mhz) a veces al PLL le cuesta mucho enganchar o se queda muy proximo sin poder alcanzar la frecuencia, manipulando la bobina logro hacer que enganche, pero recorto por un lado u otro de la banda, no logro que tenga una linealidad total, aunque me imagino que será cuestión de ir probando bobinas y donde se coloca la toma hasta lograr un enganche en toda la banda. Cuando ajusto la bobina de forma que enganche en un ancho de 3 ó 4 Mhz, lo hace muy rápidamente, creo que el "Quid" de la cuestion es la bobina en sí, por favor sugerencias al respecto.



El otro problema es que si dejo alimentada la parte de potencia de RF, cuando se consigue el enganche y el transistor se pone en servicio, el PLL se me vuelve loco, el led de LOCK sigue iluminado y en la pantalla también veo LOCK visualizado, pero el frecuencimetro me está bailando entre la frecuencia establecida y 30 Mhz por arriba, fluctuaciones en la medida de frecuencia , el radioreceptor con el que sintonizo volviendose loco y la aguja del Watimetro
subiendo y bajando 

Me imagino que habrá que filtrar la alimentación o algo por el estilo para evitar este problema, me gustaria tambien que me sugirieseis cómo hacerlo.

Adjunto una foto del aparato funcionando, en el centro de banda (O próximo) apenas da problema. A ver si dejamos esto fino. Hay algún condensador de los que acoplan las etapas de RF que no se vé, está por debajo de la placa.



Saludos,


----------



## clausalan (May 22, 2012)

Hola Tiago,



Problema: BF961 no es mui bueno en el circuito poner uno BF981 = BF982, la bobina ok.


El otro problema: La parte de potencia de RF, una solucione puede ser: las 2 resistencias 150R quitar e poner uno choque RF 100uh y choque (BFR96TS) quitar y poner las 2 resistencias 150R, debe poner siempre uno transistor 2N3553.


Por fin no aconselho el ciruito con este pcb no es mui bueno.


Subo uno mui bueno, con uno 2sc1947 4w, con uno MRF237 5w.


Saludo,


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2012)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola Tiago,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, en principio deberia funcionar con bf 961, al fin y al cabo son muy pocas diferencias con el 981, de hecho es un reemplazo este último transistor.. Cuando lleguen los 981 lo cambiaré para compara el funcionamiento.

saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 22, 2012)

Tiago, lo más seguro es que la relación L/C del tanque oscilador no sea la adecuada para la banda y el ancho de banda que quieres cubrir. El Q del circuito resonante muy alto. Esto te conduce a que, variaciones muy pequeñas producidas por calor vibraciones y/o pequeñas variaciones de la tensión de alimentación hagan fluctuar la frecuencia muy rápidamente y el PLL no tenga la velocidad suficiente para mantenerse enganchado.

Si mal no recuerdo se debe aumentar la L de la bobina - 1 o 2 espiras en este caso - y reducir C. Se debe lograr que la variación total del trimmer cubra desde algo más abajo hasta algo más arriba del ancho de la banda (80 MHz ~ 120 MHz). La bobina debería construirse preferiblemente sobre una forma muy sólida y con alhambre preferiblemente estañado y bastante grueso (2mm o más) para evitar la dilatación por efecto de la temperatura y las variaciones producidas por vibraciones circundantes.

Prueba todo sin el PLL conectado pues, como ya mencionaste debe funcionar primero sin él.

Se debe logra que el oscilador sea bien estable aún sin PLL y blindado en caja cerrada. Así el PLL no deberá trabajar demasiado para mantener la f0 asignada.


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Tiago, lo más seguro es que la relación L/C del tanque oscilador no sea la adecuada para la banda y el ancho de banda que quieres cubrir. El Q del circuito resonante muy alto. Esto te conduce a que, variaciones muy pequeñas producidas por calor vibraciones y/o pequeñas variaciones de la tensión de alimentación hagan fluctuar la frecuencia muy rápidamente y el PLL no tenga la velocidad suficiente para mantenerse enganchado.
> 
> Si mal no recuerdo se debe aumentar la L de la bobina - 1 o 2 espiras en este caso - y reducir C. Se debe lograr que la variación total del trimmer cubra desde algo más abajo hasta algo más arriba del ancho de la banda (80 MHz ~ 120 MHz). La bobina debería construirse preferiblemente sobre una forma muy sólida y con alhambre preferiblemente estañado y bastante grueso (2mm o más) para evitar la dilatación por efecto de la temperatura y las variaciones producidas por vibraciones circundantes.
> 
> ...



Ok, son cosas muy interesantes las que me estais contando, no tenemos trimmer al uso en éste montaje. No dispongo de hilo estañado, no se de donde obtenerlo. De momento cambiando el punto de toma de la bobina he conseguido cubrir toda la banda, la dificultad está arriba del todo, aunque he conseguido que enganche sin problemas añadiendo un condensador de 1n al filtro de entrada del PLL al varicap, formado por C4 de 47µf y C5 de 10n.

Pero en cuanto muevo la ajustable que suministra tensión al transistor driver (BFR96), es decir, en cuanto éste arranca, parece que me introduce oscilaciones en la alimentación y me descompone la frecuencia en la que está enclavado. Es el único punto que me queda por pulir.  



Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 23, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 72990
> 
> Saludos.



Si este de arriba es el circuito que estás montando, tengo varias observaciones:

1.-  en otro circuito oscilador con BJT muestra un trimmer de 4 a 25 pF en paralelo con una bobina de 40 nH.

2,-  El varicap está en serie con un capacitor de tan solo 3,3 pF.

En este tienes un capacitor de 100 pF en serie al varicap y no pones trimmer en paralelo a la bobina.

Me luce que, cuando el VC está a mínima capacidad, la oscilación quedaría a cargo de una L pura - casi pura, que hay capacidades dispersas - y la frecuencia se debe ir a las alturas muy rápidamente.

Cuando el voltaje de control lleva el VC a máxima capacidad (supongamos que lo lleva a 100 pF) esta llegará a 50 pF de golpe, haciendo que la variación inducida por el PLL sea muy brusca. Te recuerdo que la variación que debe introducir el PLL debe ser de tan solo 1 o 2 kHz, si acaso menos.

Te sugiero utilices un tanque con los valores descritos en los puntos 1 y 2 para probar.

Aprovecha tu LCMeter para medir la L de la bobina. Ajústala espaciando las espiras antes de soldarla al circuito. Particularmente te sugiero que utilices una bobina de 6 espiras, por motivo de que, la derivación debe estar a 1/3 de espiras desde la masa. Si te da una L muy alta, ensanchando las espiras se achica y viceversa. Si con este método aún sigue alta, se debe reducir un poco el diámetro interno. Para obtener alhambre estañado, tomas uno de cobre desnudo y lo estañas con el cautín y, si te quieres refinar aún más mándalo a platear (Estoy hablando de PLATA, símbolo químico AG o Argentum).

En fin, puede refinarse mucho. Tienes buena mano y buen detalle para los trabajos.

Saludos:


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2012)

Hola mcrven.

Estoy usando el esquema original, lo puedes ver en el post #110

El problema es que le cuesta enganchar de 107 hacia arriba,raras veces lo logro, sin embargo, en 87 lo hace sin pegas, habrá que retocar el oscilador, aunque me preocupa mas el asunto del patinazo de frecuencia cuando alimento driver o transistor final.

Edito:  La falta de apantallamiento es algo que se me habia pasdo por alto . Poniendo una lámina de papel de aluminio (El de envolver los alimentos) por debajo de la placa y conectada a masa, engancha en toda la banda sin problema alguno

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 23, 2012)

Tiago

Bueno, retomando el tema y viendo que has logrado la oscilación y el enclavamiento con el PLL quedaria pendiente el tema del patinazo que realiza al alimentar el driver y por ende la etapa final.


Como presumo (hipótesis) que ese patinazo de frecuencia esta provocado por algún acoplamiento/auto-oscilación debido vaya uno a saber el motivo, personalmente realizaria algunas pruebas:
a-) Predisponer el Osc+Pll para 97 MHz, una vez enclavado/lock verificaria que tensión esta presente en la unión de C4, C5 y R5.
b-) Desconectaria el PLL y simularía la misma tensión con un divisor resistivo, monitorearia la frecuencia del Osc. con la sonda como lo has estado haciendo hasta ahora.
c-) Alimentaria el Driver observando detenidamente la frecuencia en el contador.

Indudablemente con el divisor resistivo la frecuencia de oscilación no sera 100% estable y tendría alguna deriva normal, pero solo busco los patinazos/saltos notables de frecuencia de varios MHz.

*Si se observa nuevamente el patinazo, intentaria quitar solo la alimentación del final y realizaria las pruebas nuevamente.*

Para que esto último?, debido que el patinazo es provocado por acoplamiento/auto-oscilación de las etapas driver y final sobre el oscilador, identificar cual de ellas es la que lo provoca y asi poder pensar mejor como solucionarlo. 

Dicho acoplamiento puede venir por alimentación (insuficiencia de cerámicos de desacople ó mal funcionamiento de los colocados ó errores en el diseño del impreso) ó en forma de acoplamiento aéreo con la bobina osciladora.

Puede que hayas realizado alguna prueba pero al no postearla no lo sabia. Hay algo que no hemos comentado nunca en este thread, pero el impreso original no tiene previsto un plano de tierra como la gran mayoria de los equipos de este tipo y tal vez esa sería la gran solución a los problemas que has tenido excepto los de los MosFet KK!! (ese es un argentinismo) tampoco deseo que te pongas a realizar un nuevo impreso en este momento, tal vez sabiendo que este esquema satisface lo que vienes buscando hace tiempo, valga la pena más adelante realizarlo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2012)

Para los desacoplos he utilizado ceramicos multicapa, y lo que si es curioso es que en el esquema teórico los chokes que alimentan los transistores son de 1'1µH, mientras que en la lista de componentes los pone de 10µH, al no fijarme en el detalle los he colocado de 10.

¿Cual será la inductancia mas conveniente?  a ver si parte del problema lo voy a tener por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 23, 2012)

Tiago

Los capacitores que se veian en tu foto del post *#97* parecian ser multicapas por el color de los mismos (tu lo confirmas) y nunca dude que los hayas colocado según la información con que cuentas (la misma que tenemos el resto), sin embargo yo opinaba/opino más bien que dicha información ha tenido modificaciones en la realización física y *que no han sido actualizadas* en la web. 

He revisado los distintos listados de componentes y esquemas colocados en este thread y realmente estan las diferencias que dices, por otra parte calcule la Xl de los choques de 1.1 µH para 88 MHz y me dio alrededor de 600 Ω que en paralelo con 50 Ω apenas alteraria el 10% hasta 45 Ω.

Sabemos que las impedancias de entrada y salida de los transistores de potencia como el empleado en este esquema es bastante menor que 50 Ω, por lo tanto creo que colocar choques de 1,0 µH no provocará ningun tipo de inconvenientes. Si los tienes te recomendaria que realizes la prueba ya que no tenemos forma de llegar al diseñador de este circuito/esquema.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: mañana jueves ire a comprar repuestos de electrónica por la mañana, asi que recién encendere mi PC después del mediodía de Bs. As. (-4 hs. zona Euro).-


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2012)

Observaciones:

He conectado la corriente al driver y al transistor final. Programo una frecuencia determinada, por ej: 108 Mhz, veo como el oscilador, va subiendo hacia los 108 y se situa practicamente en la frecuencia, hasta ahora todo bien.

Pero de doy al botón de SET para que enganche y es en el momento de mostrar "LOCK" cuando ocurre el patinazo de frecuencia. Mientras el PLL aproximaba el oscilador hacia 108, todo es correcto, pero en el momento que engancha, se va al garete, por lo que parece que el problema no está en el oscilador, si no en alguno de los procesos del PLL.

Sin embargo, si el driver no está alimentado, el PLL engancha en toda la banda con total estabilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2012)

amigo tiago, queria saber si realizaste los cambios, solamente eso, disculpa.


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> amigo tiago, queria saber si realizaste los cambios, solamente eso, disculpa.



Hola Moises, el diagrama que me enviaste es exactamente el mismo que he empleado,no he realizado mas cambios, sin embargo colocando un condensador de 100K entre la base de T6 (BC557) y masa el patinazo es solo de unas decenas de Kilohercios. ¿Habra que desacoplar este transistor de una forma mas eficaz?

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2012)

tiago, ese transistor solo sirve de switch, al estar enganchado el pll, en un privado te indique, que  instales la r de 15 k, o 12 K, y la r de 680, que estan a la entrada del audio, luego del  trimpot, instala eso, luego te  preguntaria, , luego del aptinazo que aludes, la pantall te indica lock?


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> tiago, ese transistor solo sirve de switch, al estar enganchado el pll, en un privado te indique, que  instales la r de 15 k, o 12 K, y la r de 680, que estan a la entrada del audio, luego del  trimpot, instala eso, luego te  preguntaria, , luego del aptinazo que aludes, la pantall te indica lock?



Vale, entiendo, Ok lo haré. Sí, la pantalla muestra LOCK aunque la frecuencia se vuelva errática.
Ya se que el transistor es sólo un switch, pero también está conectado a la alimentación de 13'8 y puede recoger residuos que van a parar al PLL por su base. Creo que es tema de desacoplos.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 24, 2012)

Parece como que se monta *Ruido* ó *RF* sobre la tensión de ajuste del Varicap provocando ese corrimiento de frecuencia.

Puede ser sobre la conexión *U_PLL* ó sobre la unión de CHRF1, R1 y C1 del esquema del PLL que a posteriori sera *U_PLL*.

En una época era normal realizar el desacople de las alimentaciones con dos Capacitores Cerámicos, uno de .1 µF y otro en paralelo de .001 µF, se decia que era para mejorar ese tipo de problemas pero no estoy seguro que sea lo que esta pasando aquí.

Hasta puentearia a masa la entrada de audio a ver si viene por ese lado o por la tensión de enclavamiento que entrega el TSA5511, son pruebas para tratar de entender por donde viene el problema.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2012)

Ok, las realizaré y comentaré resultados.
De momento, tengo total estabilidad con el driver alimentado al máximo, desde que he puesto ese condensador en TR6.

Cuando alimento el final (4427) vuelve el corrimiento de frecuencia.
Haré mas pruebas y comentaré para sacar mas conclusiones.

Añado: Puenteando entrada de audio, es estable de 87 a 92'20, de ahí hacia arriba patina de frecuencia.
Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (May 24, 2012)

tiago, como estas tomando la lectura hacia el frecuencimetro?, lo normal es que  al final del cable entre el vivo y tierra pongas una bobina de  2 espiras, y acerques a las bobinas de la etapa final, porque muchas veces el instrumento nos juega malas pasadas cuando no esta debidamente conectado, saludos


----------



## J2C (May 24, 2012)

Moises

Recuerda que al principio no tenia alimentado ni el driver ni el final, luego alimenta el driver pero no el final.

Asi que tiene realizada una bobina pequeña sobre el cable del Frecuencimetro y lo coloca cerca de la bobina osciladora para monitorear la frecuencia por que otra opción no hay.





Tiago

Es todo muy rarisimo, aunque cada paso que realizas logras obtener una pequeña mejora. No recuerdo si posees osciloscopio como para poder ver que pasa con la tensión continua en la base de T6 en el momento del desplazamiento de frecuencia, interesa conocer si hay variación de la misma por efecto de la potencia de salida del 2SC1971. Si lo tienes también seria interesante ver que pasa con la alimentación de 12/13.8V a esas etapas.

Al alimentar el driver sin alimentar el final creo que tenemos una pequeña desadaptación sobre la salida del driver y seria algo malo eso, sin embargo se te comporta estable y me confunde a pesar de funcionar bien.

Al alimentar luego el final aparece nuevamente el patinazo/desplazamiento de frecuencia con lo cual estaría confirmando que se esta metiendo radiofrecuencia en alguna parte y provoca esa inestabilidad; en este punto después de haber comentado todas las posibilidades ya no se que más agregar aparte de mejorar filtrado con cerámicos y blindajes que son cosas que ya has realizado, realmente me desconcierta el no haber podido llegar a una solución. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 25, 2012)

Bueno, iré probando poco a poco.

El frecuencimetro toma la lectura a traves de una bobina conectada a la bobina osciladora. El patinazo es real porque cuando pruebo el aparato, a la vez, lo sintonizo con un receptor de FM y compruebo que la portadora se va, viene, pasa por otras frecuencias y produce ruidos por toda la banda.

No uso el 1971, estoy con el proyecto de 1W, 2N4427 (Que no le saco mas de 500mW cuando lo logro estabilizar). Y si que tengo un osciloscopio para mirar las tensiones, es hasta 20 Mhz, me imagino que servirá.

Tengo pensado probar varias cosas, ya las comentaré y si se os ocurre algo,me lo comentais. Lo mismo doy con la solución sin darme cuenta,quizá el final no esté trabajando bien, lo sustituiré por un 3866.

En todo caso, os agradezco la ayuda en algo que se está volviendo realmente insidioso.


Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 25, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, iré probando poco a poco.
> 
> El frecuencimetro toma la lectura a traves de una bobina conectada a la bobina osciladora.



Tiago... Eso no es viable. El tanque oscilador debe quedar completamente separado de todo tipo de de interferencia posible. Por eso es que se debe encerrar, preferiblemente todo el oscilador, en un espacio blindado.

El frecuencímetro debes conectarlo a la salida del oscilador, preferiblemente después de un buffer - etapa amplificadora de corriente, factor de amplificación de tensión 1 - También puedes colocar la bobina captadora cerca del tanque de salida o atravesada por el cable de la antena pero jamás cerca del tanque oscilador.

Como lo tienes conectado, solo mover el cable que va al fracuencímetro - que en este caso actuaría como una especie de antena - o, tus movimientos alrededor del aparato, alterarían la f0 del oscilador. En rangos de 100 MHz todo es muy crítico.

Te sugiero sigas insistiendo en pruebas con el oscilador más amplificador de 1 W como lo has estado haciendo. Una ves que compruebes el funcionamiento de la parte RF y estés conforme conforme con él, dedicate a la parte del PLL.

Saludos al resto de los foristas de este hilo:


----------



## tiago (May 25, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Tiago... Eso no es viable. El tanque oscilador debe quedar completamente separado de todo tipo de de interferencia posible. Por eso es que se debe encerrar, preferiblemente todo el oscilador, en un espacio blindado.
> 
> El frecuencímetro debes conectarlo a la salida del oscilador, preferiblemente después de un buffer - etapa amplificadora de corriente, factor de amplificación de tensión 1 - También puedes colocar la bobina captadora cerca del tanque de salida o atravesada por el cable de la antena pero jamás cerca del tanque oscilador.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, he descubierto que algunos condensadores que unen las etapas eran de sospechosa calidad (chinos), los he sustido por unos que he encontrado en un viejo tuner de TV y parece que es todo mas estable, he conseguido sacar hasta 400 mW sin que desestabilice, pero noto que los trimmer que hay despues del driver calientan un poco y tambien los que hay a la salida del TR de potencia, el cual se calienta tambien en exceso, por lo que creo que me está devolviendo RF al circuito. Puede que con algún ajuste de bobinas, y condensadores de mas calidad, consiga que no se forme un cuello de botella en la etapa final, que creo que es lo que ocurre.

PD: no quise decir _"conectada a la bobina osciladora"_, si no situada al lado, siento el error.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 26, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> ...
> 
> pero noto que los trimmer que hay despues del driver calientan un poco y tambien los que hay a la salida del TR de potencia, el cual se calienta tambien en exceso, por lo que creo que me está devolviendo RF al circuito. Puede que con algún ajuste de bobinas, y condensadores de mas calidad, consiga que no se forme un cuello de botella en la etapa final, que creo que es lo que ocurre.
> 
> ...



Cuando ya se coloca una etapa de potencia, aún sin pequeña, hay que pensar en sintonizar. Lo puedes lograr con un medidor de intensidad de campo ajustando los trimmers y/o babinas del ampli de salida, hasta que muestre la más alta deflexión posible en el instrumento.

Bueno pues... Dentro de un rato tendrás TX de FM andando.

Con una varilla larga de plástico, acerca y/o separa la bobina en las cercanías de la osciladora mientra escuchas presncia en la radio, y verás como se corre.


----------



## tiago (May 26, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Cuando ya se coloca una etapa de potencia, aún sin pequeña, hay que pensar en sintonizar. Lo puedes lograr con un medidor de intensidad de campo ajustando los trimmers y/o babinas del ampli de salida, hasta que muestre la más alta deflexión posible en el instrumento.
> 
> Bueno pues... Dentro de un rato tendrás TX de FM andando.
> 
> Con una varilla larga de plástico, acerca y/o separa la bobina en las cercanías de la osciladora mientra escuchas presncia en la radio, y verás como se corre.



Hola de nuevo mcrven.

Gracias por indicarme soluciones, pero en este caso ya chocamos contra un muro. No tengo medidor de intensidad de campo.

Tengo un amigo que usaba un aparato medidor de campo para ajustar las antenas de TV.

¿Podria servir?  no se si trabajará en la banda de 88-108.


----------



## moises calderon (May 26, 2012)

Tiago, estas utilizando vatimetro y carga fantasma, para calibrar este transmisor?, si es asi, no tendrá mucha  utilidad el medidor de intensidad de campo, porque justamente la carga es para calibrarlo, y evitar radiaciones, que puedan afectar otros equipos, una sugerencia adicional, trata de conseguir inductores tipo resistencia, y utiliza el de 1.1 uH, por que puede que el inductor que estas utilizando y vi en la foto que posteaste, al estar en posición vertical y cerca a circuito sintonizado, este creando algún problema;otro si, si tienes señal en la etapa final, significa que el pll esta enganchado, porque del TSA5511 hay un pin que cumple la función de look-inlock, para activar el bc557,y este al BD139, que alimenta el BFR96, si estaría errático, tanto el led, como la señal correspondiente se cortaría, saludos


----------



## mcrven (May 26, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Hola de nuevo mcrven.
> 
> Gracias por indicarme soluciones, pero en este caso ya chocamos contra un muro. No tengo medidor de intensidad de campo.
> 
> ...



Verás, el medidor de intensidad de campo no es un escollo tan alto. En la red hay un montón de circuitos para hacerse de ese aparatito. Los hay desde pasivos hasta con amplificadores y sintonizados, como el de tu amigo. Si él te los puede facilitar para hacer las mediciones, solucionado el problema. Recuerda que el canal 2 de TV anda por los 50 MHz, la banda de radio FM está entre canal 3 y 4, si mal no recuerdo.

Moises te indicaba que con un medidor de potencia y carga fantasma no se requiere el Medidos de Campo (Field Strength Meter) pero, falta saber si cuentas con el instrumento. También se puede sintonizar con un miliamperímetro en serie con el emisor del TR final. Prueba con el medidor de tu amigo y cuentas.

Saludos:


----------



## tiago (May 27, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.

Moises, ya he cambiado los inductores choke por unos horizontales de 1µH, no he encontrado de 1'1, me imagino que no será tan grave.

Lo estoy ajustando con carga fantasma y watimetro. A su vez, la fuente de alimentación posee voltimetro y amperimetro digitales, que me visualizan el consumo, para poder da plena potencia a minimo consumo. Cuando lo conecto en frío y engancha, la aguja sube a un Watio, pero a los pocos segundos comienza a caer y la frecuencia patina, por lo visto se sobrecarga algún paso. Voy a cambiar el TR final por si tuviese algún problema, ya no me fio de nada. Tal vez fugas en algún condensador.

Ya termina el fin de semana y dispondré de menos tiempo, os comento resultados. También voy a probar a medir sin el pasa bajos.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 27, 2012)

Las últimas pruebas que he realizado me arrojan los siguientes resultados: *Importantísimo* el apantallamiento del circuito tanto por arriba cómo por abajo, recomiendo meterlo en una caja metálica *lo mas ajustada a las medidas de la placa*, con ello lograremos estabilidad de frecuencia.

Tambien considero importante separar con tabiques de cobre ó latón el oscilador y el paso final del resto de circuitería, con lo que ganaremos también en estabilidad y reduciremos parásitos.

Aconsejo colocar como transistor final el *2N3866*,con el que he conseguido potencias de hasta 1'8W de salida,he de decir que con 1W el circuito no patina mas que dos ó tres Khz, que terminan por estabilizarse a los pocos minutos. Aún así, cuando tenga el dispositivo totalmente apantallado, realizaré pruebas finales para postear conclusiones que me imagino que serán satisfactorias.

Dejo una foto del sitio que ha sido mi infierno particular durante estos dias

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (May 27, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Las últimas pruebas que he realizado me arrojan los siguientes resultados: *Importantísimo* el apantallamiento del circuito tanto por arriba cómo por abajo, recomiendo meterlo en una caja metálica *lo mas ajustada a las medidas de la placa*, con ello lograremos estabilidad de frecuencia.
> 
> Tambien considero importante separar con tabiques de cobre ó latón el oscilador y el paso final del resto de circuitería, con lo que ganaremos también en estabilidad y reduciremos parásitos.
> 
> ...



Admirable tu orden,Lo tuyo mas que una mesa de trabajo ,parece un laboratorio de diseño de alta tecnologia,Ni loco pongo fotos de mi mesa de trabajo 

Saludos y felicitaciones por el resultado obtenido.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## J2C (May 27, 2012)

El Griego

Recuerdo alguna vez haber visto fotos de su mesa con la pantalla de la PC en este foro.





Tiago

Felicitaciones por lo que has logrado.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## tiago (May 30, 2012)

Ok, esto se acaba.
Al final las modificaciones han sido: condensador de 10K entre patillas 5 y 14 del PIC. Condensador de 100K entre base de T6 y masa. Bobina de 15 espiras, cable 0'5 m/m con núcleo de aire de 5m/m en lugar del choke de 1'1 µH que alimenta el colector del transistor final.

Transistor final 2N3866 en lugar de 2N4427.

Plancha de latón conectada a masa por todos los puntos posibles cubriendo la parte de soldaduras, con el debido aislamiento. Tabiques de separación entre etapa osciladora y de potencia.

Inserción de un condensador 1.000µF/25V en paralelo con la entrada de alimentación para eliminar posibles picos del interruptor de encendido al accionarse, rizado, ó ruido transitorio, que hacen que la programación del PIC se vuelva errática (Arranque con visualización incoherente, cuelgues y simbolos extraños al operar los pulsadores), etc ...

Ajuste en el centro de la banda (98 Mhz) obteniendo 1'5 Watts que se mantienen en los extremos. 1'3 - 1'5 Watts.

He rodeado el circuito con lámina de latón conectada a masa para mejor aislamiento,parece una lata de pimientos, pero mejora sensiblemente el funcionamiento.



Saludos y gracias a todos los que me han ayudado.


----------



## mcrven (May 30, 2012)

Por mi parte no "hay de que". La satisfacción de contribuir al éxito de alguien en su proyecto es suficiente remuneración.

Me alegra ver que has dado grandes pasos y has logrado el objetivo.

En este caso has hecho las cosas un poco al revés. En el próximo proyecto comenzarás por la caja, tabiquería, etc. y luego diseñarás los módulos de electrónica para meterlos en ella. Así no quedará nada sin blindaje.

Felicidades y pues... A ponerlo al aire.


----------



## tiago (May 30, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Por mi parte no "hay de que". La satisfacción de contribuir al éxito de alguien en su proyecto es suficiente remuneración.
> 
> Me alegra ver que has dado grandes pasos y has logrado el objetivo.
> 
> ...



 ...  Si, en principio me pareció un proyecto muy interesante, pero se truncó en un momento dado, la gente se cansó o se desilusionó al no hacerlo andar. Creo que con  un poco de tesón y apoyo de los compañeros se puede llevar a término cualquier cosa.
Yo lo tengo mas que comprobado.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 30, 2012)

Tiago

*Mis Felicitaciones*     por haberlo logrado.

Finalmente tanto esfuerzo te ha dejado buenas enseñanzas que no olvidarás con el paso del tiempo y que comenzarás a aplicar desde el próximo proyecto.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Cuando me libere un poco del trabajo te enviare mi respuesta a tu ofrecimiento.-


----------



## tiago (Jun 3, 2012)

Con un SD1127 se consiguen facilmente 5 Watios, no calienta demasiado. Cuidado con este transistor, la solapita que normalmente nos marca el emisor, aquí, nos indica el colector. es un transistor que tiene conectado el emisor al blindaje.

Saludos


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Dic 23, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, esta foto es de un veronica lcd, que adapte, funciona perfecto , buena modulacion de sonido con correcciones de varicap, el incoveniente es que luego de varias encendidas y apagados, el codigo del pic se borra, si alguien le sucede lo mismo , si lo comenta seria  buen aporte, saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 24, 2012)

Si el código se borra es porque el que hizo el programa lo ha liberado sólo como un demo, tienes que pedirle la versión definitiva, de seguro que querrá algun dinerillo, pero en todo caso busca un hex 100% funcional, en este mismo tema yo subí un hex para que los colegas del foro lo prueben y comenten como les va, pero aún sigo esperando si alguien ya lo probó y como le fué, saludos
Americo8888


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Dic 25, 2012)

Gracias amigo por el alcance que me das , es probable que se trate de eso que tu comentas, probare el tuyo y luego comentare como anda, el CAF,un abrazo.
Manolo.


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola amigo Américo probé tu hex, trabaja bien , es versión 1 doce el display, lo que no veo es que active el indicador del tsa5511 de lock, para habilitar el amplificador, una vez que enganche el pll , me imagino que ,sera escribir algunas lineas mas en el código fuente, saludos.
Manolo.



Aquí esta funcionando con 1w aproximadamente


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 6, 2013)

Que bueno amigo Manolo, creo que ya pasó buen tiempo desde que subí ese hex, voy a buscarlo en mi archivo y haré la versión 2, y si mal no recuerdo, el truco para esa función es "preguntar" (via el bus I2C) al PLL si está enganchado y si la respuesta es positiva el PIC llevaría a estado alto un pin para comandar el bias de la etapa de potencia, eso sería todo, ahora que estoy de vacaciones dedicaré un tiempo al código, gracias por la información de retroalimentación, en realidad nunca construí ese PLL para banda de FM pero sí para un Tx de video en 1296MHz. Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## satman (Feb 6, 2013)

BUen dia a todos, pido ayuda a los que armaron este VCO ya que yo tambien lo arme, pero me falta algunos componentes, como son los bfr981, bf91 y bf96, y el cristal 3.2mhz, ya que donde me encuentro no consigo estos componentes, amigo MANOLO usted es de peru me podria ayudar a conseguir estos componentes o donde usyed lo consiguio,  a todos los que son de peru donde consiguieron esos componentes por que yo no puedo condeguirlo. yo soy de la parte del sur peruano arequipa y aqui no hay-... gracias ya de su ayuda


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola amigo , este pll que ves en la foto no  lleva los componentes que tu mencionas, la mitad es el verónica , y otra mitad controla el tsa5511 + pic 628a, que son los divisores de frecuencia. 
  Yo compre del extranjero el xtal y también los bfr que tu mencionas  por que en Perú creo no hay yo también busque en paruro en Lima pero no encontré, tal vez consigas usado de los tuners de tv color piliphs antiguos .


----------



## batista (May 14, 2013)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola Tiago,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


este codigo hex fuciona  tenho a pcb montada   obrigado att


----------



## ugt (May 14, 2013)

saludos a todas las personas del foro, yo arme este pll con los .hex que dejo américo8888 y funciona bien 
el tema seria que llege  hasta frecuencias mas haltas creo que el TSA5511 parte de 50 mhz hasta 1.300mhz ?
bueno seria genial experimentar con esas frecuencias ... gracias


----------



## tiago (May 14, 2013)

Yo tengo una pega con el circuito del transmisor.

Cuando lo tenia en el banco, experimentando, no entrgaba RF hasta que el PLL no enganchaba, ya que el transistor que alimenta el paso final (BD 139), no trabaja hasta que el PLL no le manda señal de "lock"

Ahora me doy cuenta que una vez montado en caja (De plástico) y tras un tiempo funcionando bien, lo pongo en marcha y me comienza a dar salida de RF oscilante ...sube ...baja ... Así hasta que engancha y se queda fija.

Alguna idea de que puede estar ocurriendole..?

Saludos.


----------



## batista (May 24, 2013)

ugt dijo:


> no tiago, la foto no corresponde a mi aparato!! es solo para dar una idea del asunto. yo uso el pic16f84a no cuento con otro pic, tengo armado el pic16f84 y el tsa 5511t en una placa aparte,tengo que armar un oscilador que me de 88a 108 mhz y acoplarla a el pll, bueno hay subo fotos ...de lo que tengo



buen día ugt te tiene el código fuente para cambiar los caracteres pll.tsa5511 16x2 pantalla


----------



## ugt (May 24, 2013)

hola batista!! lamento no poder ayudarte, no tengo el código de este pll me gustaría ya que tengo armado todo. pero el .hex no me funciona, entiendo que corre de 50 mhz a 1,3ghz  quiero armar un modulador para tv con este pll pero igual busco los codigos ....saludos


----------



## batista (May 25, 2013)

ugt dijo:


> hola batista!! lamento no poder ayudarte, no tengo el código de este pll me gustaría ya que tengo armado todo. pero el .hex no me funciona, entiendo que corre de 50 mhz a 1,3ghz  quiero armar un modulador para tv con este pll pero igual busco los codigos ....saludos



ugt hola gracias por contestar el código hexadecimal de Americo 8888 fuciona bien o no tan bien saben lo que fuciona en este Pll fm 1 - 8w, tsa 5511 & pic 16f628


----------



## ugt (May 25, 2013)

hola batista!! si el code de américo funciona bien, el tema seria que este codigo no da mas de 200mhz si mal no recuerdo, y la idea seria que llegue a 1,3ghz, bueno al menos a mi me interesa, que partiera de 88.0mhz a 1,3hgz  con eso seria genial para mi canal de tv que quiero hacer .......saludos


----------



## Mushito (Jul 12, 2013)

alguien podria postear el codigo fuente del pic?


----------



## satman (Ago 11, 2013)

buenas amigo, una consulta..... arme este exelente circuito pero me falta una pieza que es el cristal de 3.2 mhz , que no logro encontrar aqui en peru o alguien sabe donde puedo encontrarlo, o se puede sustituir con otro cristal haciendo corecciones... gracias ya de su respuesta....


----------



## miguelus (Ago 12, 2013)

Buenos días satman
El tema de localizar  Cristales de Cuarzo con una frecuencia específica es siempre algo que impide la realización de muchos proyectos.
La adquisición un Cuarzo de 3.2Mhz no tendría que tener mucha dificultad ya que es una frecuencia “Estándar”.
Seguramente la única forma de obtenerlo es buscando una tienda que lo venda por internet.
El método que yo utilizo para obtener Cristales de Cuarzo en la frecuencia que necesito, es encargar que me lo fabriquen.  Este es el mejor método que he encontrado y ya hace muchos años que lo utilizo.
El Fabricante únicamente necesita saber el tipo de encapsulado, normalmente es el HC49U, si el Cristal va a oscilar en Fundamental o en Sobre-Tono, la capacidad en paralelo, normalmente serán 30pF y si el tipo de Oscilación será Serie o Paralelo.
Este método de encargar su fabricación tiene la ventaja de que en todo momento tienes controlada la calidad del Cuarzo así como sus parámetros, además no son caros el precio es de unos 17€ y en una semana lo tienes fabricado.
Te recomiendo que busques por Internet, seguro que lo encuentras.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2013)

satman dijo:


> buenas amigo, una consulta..... arme este exelente circuito pero me falta una pieza que es el cristal de 3.2 mhz , que no logro encontrar aqui en peru o alguien sabe donde puedo encontrarlo, o se puede sustituir con otro cristal haciendo corecciones... gracias ya de su respuesta....



Hola caro Satman yo tengo en mi manos lo Cristal que necessitas y incluso te regalo con mucho gusto pero no se como hacer eso sin desrespeito a las regras dese Foro.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ugt (Ago 22, 2013)

hola amigos del foro de excelente foro!!!  me alegra que todavía permanezca el entusiasmo por armar este pll. lo que es yo después de varios años de intento para conseguir los componentes ya me he armado de el cristal, el tsa5511 de 16 pines, y el pic 16f628a incluso de un buen programador de pic... 
bueno la idea seria si algún amigo del foro nos pudiera cooperar con el .HEX  para todo el rango del tsa5511
creo que parte en 60mhz hasta 1.300mhz,  para que lo podamos usar en donde queramos. y no limitarnos al rango de radios comerciales... estaré atento a este tema del foro.
para ver si por fin lo fabrico en su totalidad saludos a todos.....  y gracias por compartir


----------



## elektrocom (Ago 25, 2013)

a esta lo que estas buscando ,http://www.qsl.net/iw2bc/pic_pll.html , no se si lo vas a usar para hacer un receptor, porque este sintetizador sirve para restar la FI, saludos


----------



## ugt (Ago 26, 2013)

hola elektrocom gracias!!por responder  lo avía mirado con grandes ojos ese pll pero trate de simularlo en isis 7.7, pero no simula en algo me perdí. ya que ese pic no usa cristal solo una resistencia de 5k6 en lugar del cristal, por hay me perdí  .
cuanto resta? 10.7 FI... gracias


----------



## elektrocom (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola: es programable a la frecuencia que vos quieras que reste o sume , entre -500 mhz , +500 mhz , una frecuencia alta de resta o suma se usaria para un receptor de doble o triple conversion  500-10.7 -455 khz,saludos

este pic no usa cristal porque ya tiene un oscilador  por resitencia capacitor , me parece que oscila en 4 mhz ,


----------



## Elieser21 (Oct 5, 2013)

alguien tiene una guía de el código fuente del pic 16f84 para controlar el TSA5511? o de otro pic...o si tienen idea de como debe ser el código seria buenísimo, pronto subiré parte de los que estoy haciendo para el diseño de mi transmisor!!


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 6, 2013)

Hola, encontré un hilo en un foro de PicBasic que trata de usar el TSA5511 con un PIC y un LCD para un emisor de FM. Es posible que te pueda servir con algunas modificaciones, claro 

http://www.picbasic.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=7070

Y este sintetizador en esta página francesa, que viene con todo lo necesario, incluso el código fuente: 

http://f6csx.free.fr/ATV/I2C/PILOTAGE_I2C.htm

Saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 9, 2013)

aca les dejo la pagina de los transmisores de RDVV , con todos los programas para probar , mas que todo a moisescalderon , que tiene hecha la placa , yo tambien hice esa misma placa moises , pero no consigo el cristal de 3,2 mhz , para probar el pll , 
http://www.viproje.com/proje1139489972.html


----------



## crimson (Nov 9, 2013)

¿Y usar un 6.4M y dividir por 2 con un 4013?
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/productos_1.php?rubro_id=125&paginado=8
El 3.2M es casi imposible de conseguir...
Saludos C


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 10, 2013)

Gracias por la informacion, pero hace tiempo desisti de ese proyecto, por muchos problemas, pero el crista
ol, si es que consigues el de 6.4, puedes usar un divisor, y te sirve,  cristal de 6.4 ,se encuentra en Dicomse.ar (espero no estar infringiendo reglas), saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 10, 2013)

en esta pagina esta como usar un cristal de 6.4 y un divisor para el tsa551 , y el programa , placa  y esquema electrico , la placa es doble faz , y tiene lineas muy finas, yo intente hacer la placa por el sistema de papel con la plancha pero no la pude hacer por ser tan finas algunas lineas del impreso , aparte es una placa muy chica para hacer de forma casero , habria que darsela a alguien para que la diseñe con lineas mas gruesas,
http://www.geocities.ws/henrysbay/



moises , esa placa la hiciste vos o la compraste , porque veo que es como la que vende en la pagina que pase como un kit , y veo que tiene un acado profesional , yo la hice igual , dible faz por el sistema de papel y la plancha, peo el problema lo tengo con el cristal , voy a hacer un divisor parte para el cristal de 6.4 y probar, crimson , si  al cristal lo compre en electronicaliniers , saludos y suerte si alguien lo hace funcionar,


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 11, 2013)

Amigo, envio un link :http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/RDVV 300mWatt/


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 11, 2013)

El cuarzo de 3.2MHz lo vengo comprando en futurlec (tienda por internet). Vale muy poco dinero.


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola. si , la vi a esa pagina, y algunas ides me dio , lo que hice fue el lineal de 150 watt con mfr150 en lugar del blf177 , que esta comlpleto con impreso , anda bien ese circuito , solamente hay que tener cuidado  en cortar la bobina que esta despues del Grain al capacitor que va a masa , que es segun la frecuencia , en frecuencias bajas le tube que poner de 25 mm en lugar de 15 mm como dice ahi , porque sino el transistor calienta y se quema a los segundos,  , yo lo voy chequeabdo con un medidor de infrarrojos por laser para que no se me queme , hice varios de esos lineales, ahorqa voy a encarar un lineal de 300 watt en banda ancha , con trafo en la entrada y salida,  ya hice varias potencias de 300 con el sistema tradicional  de sintonia en entrada y salida, saludos



Hola Gatsa, en que sintetizador lo estas usando a ese cristal , es alguno de los de esta pagina , http://www.viproje.com/proje1139489972.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2013)

elektrocom dijo:


> Hola. si , la vi a esa pagina, y algunas ides me dio , lo que hice fue el lineal de 150 watt con mfr150 en lugar del blf177 , que esta comlpleto con impreso , anda bien ese circuito , solamente hay que tener cuidado  en cortar la bobina que esta despues del Grain al capacitor que va a masa , que es segun la frecuencia , en frecuencias bajas le tube que poner de 25 mm en lugar de 15 mm como dice ahi , porque sino el transistor calienta y se quema a los segundos,  , yo lo voy chequeabdo con un medidor de infrarrojos por laser para que no se me queme , hice varios de esos lineales, ahorqa voy a encarar un lineal de 300 watt en banda ancha , con trafo en la entrada y salida,  ya hice varias potencias de 300 con el sistema tradicional  de sintonia en entrada y salida, saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Gatsa, en que sintetizador lo estas usando a ese cristal , es alguno de los de esta pagina , http://www.viproje.com/proje1139489972.html


El transistor MosFet tipo BLF278 o MRF151G tiene mas ganancia que dos BLF177 o dos MRF151 , tente armar un clone del M31 Argentino o lo circuito de testes de lo MRF151G fornido por la propria Motorola.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola. si , el blf 278 es mas sensible, yo tambien hice varias  copias  del m31 , tambien copie el procesador de auddio mk2 de m31 , pero no lo hago mas porque es un lio barbaro hacerlo , eso que ya tengo la copia de los impresos, si alguno lo quiere se lo paso al precesador estereo completo con los impresos, saludos


----------



## exetv (Nov 12, 2013)

amigo si lo puedes subir seria genial, gracias desde ya, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 13, 2013)

Busque en la Internet por "aplicate note AR305 o AR313" ,els son de Motorola y ensinan a armar un amplificador de 300Wattios con banda mui ancha enpleando los MRF151G o MRF141G.
Quanto a lo calientamento excessivo del BLF177 con 150Wattios de salida yo personalmiente busco por lo mejor rendimento senpre mirando la corriente consumida versus potencia de salida, canbiando lo inductor de Dreno y lo capacitor que es conectado a ese inductor para tierra ( yo uso un largo trimmer de 100pF), donde lo inductor hay un truco de aproximar a el  un bastõn de ferrite , caso la potencia aumente lo inductor estas pequeño , caso la potencia baja lo inductor estas mui largo , lo mismo vale para un bastõn de aluminio o latõn pero lo efecto es exactamiente lo contrario , acaso la potencia aumente con la procimidad el inductor estas demasiado largo y caso la potencia baja con la proximidad lo inductor estas pequeño y deve sener alargado .
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## flowfc (Mar 1, 2014)

hola amigos, estoy armando este transmisor con tsa, el circuito oscilador funciona puedo transmitir a una frecuencia libre de 94.1mhz, pero no engnacha a la frecuencia.el problema parece la direccion del tsa, adjunto el programa y el circuito si alguien puede ayudarme a solucionar el problema estare agradecido.


----------



## mrcuti (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola amigos,
aqui os traigo otra variacion del circuito con el tsa5511, en este caso el cambio de frecuencia se realiza con un 16f84a y cuatro mini interruptores rotativos en vez de utilizar la pantallita lcd. Lo tengo en periodo de pruebas y tengo que decir que funciona muy muy bien. El unico problema que encontre fue el tema de la bobina del vco que estaba impresa en placa y no iba de ninguna manera, asi que opte por eliminarla y poner una bobina de 9 espiras y ahora me engancha en toda la banda de 87.50 a 108. 

Elimine del circuito el 2sc1971 por no tenerlo a mano ni la ferrita tipo binocular. Lo tengo con el bfr96 de salida y esta ajustado para entregar 50 miliwatios ya que me sobra para juguetear.

aqui os dejo unas fotos de mi cacharro y los enlaces web de las fuentes donde sacar los esquemas por si os apetece montarlo:

http://iw1cgw.xoom.it/elettronica/tx 2011/tx_2011.htm
http://bygselvhifi.dk/audio/mono-fm-transmitter-based-on-tsa5511-pll/

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola a todos ,esa tarjeta arriba , programadora del PLL en mucho mi recuerda lo KIT norteamericano "Ramsey" model FM25C , donde un PIC programa lo PLL motorola MC145170 sintetizando un BA1404 (generador conpleto de estereo mas RF) con esas mismas 4 microchaves.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pablitocolombia (May 8, 2014)

hola estoy armando un transmisor,me gustaria me sacaran de la duda a la hora de montarlo en la placa es recomendable mejor hacerlo por la cara del cobre ,he leido que es una manera de blindar el circuito y evitar variaciones ,


----------



## tiago (May 8, 2014)

Siempre es bueno montar un dispositivo de RF sobre un buen plano de tierra. Para ello existen varios métodos. Sube un esquema o foto del transmisor.

Saludos.


----------



## silvan123 (Jul 5, 2014)

¡Hola! saludos a todos! 
rdvv funciona bien, pero el viproje v1 hexadecimal para 16f628 no funcionan y permanecen 'desbloqueo' 
* conducido fuera del lcd 
alguna solución?


ola! saudações a todos!
rdvv funciona bem,mas os hex v1 da viproje para 16f628 nao funcionam e  permanecem 'unlock'
 led lcd apagado
alguma solução?


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola silvan123 , queres decir que con el pic16f84 funciona y con el pic16f628 no funciona, que problema tiene, no te muestra nada en la pantalla ? , 
porque yo estoy armando  el de 10 watt que tiene rd15 en la salida y con el pic16f628 con el Hex para cristal de 6,4 mhz , recien hice la placa doble faz que esta en esa pagina y ahora estoy poniendo los componentes de a poco , voy a ver que pasa, estamos en contactopor cualquier cosa, y aviso si me anduvo



voy a probar la version V2-64 y ver que pasa de RDVV


----------



## flowfc (Jul 9, 2015)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola,el proyecto del TX de FM con este PLL me parece muy interesante,no lo he construido,me gustaria hacerlo pero no tengo este chip PLL TSA5511,por lo que he leido al parecer hay alguna dificultad con relación al hex de control,yo he desarrollado uno para controlarlo de acuerdo al diagrama que tengo,este hex lo pongo a disposicion de los interesados para uso personal solamente,el uso comercial esta prohibido,el paso es de 50KHz,y la frecuencia de control va desde 87,5 hasta 108,0MHz,el cristal del TSA5511 debe ser de 3,2MHz,anexo el hex y el diagrama del alambrado del PIC 16F84A,algún amigo del foro que ya tiene construido este circuito puede probarlo y cualquier problemilla que encuentre por favor hacermelo saber,la idea es mejorarlo continuamente.Saludos Amigos
> Americo8888



Americo8888 intente enviar por I2C al tsa desde PIC siguiendo el datasheet del tsa5511, pero no me resulta, puedes decirme cual es el codigo correcto para su envio.

agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## samusad (Oct 30, 2015)

¡Hola amigos!
He tratado de abrir el sitio Web, donde encontrará los proyectos viproje rdvv pero ahora no recibo es que el sitio muerto? Cualquier repositorio de archivos?
Estoy agradecido que alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## elektrocom (Oct 31, 2015)

http://web.archive.org/web/20131208051227/http://www.viproje.com/projeler/Rdvv_2007_v1.rar
aca estan los archivos espejo de esa pagina.



http://web.archive.org/web/20131208...2007_V1-1273589566-FM_PLL_Modulatorler-1.html


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola:

Os dejo los archivos que en su dia hubo en la pagina de Viproje, los codigos del PIC y todo lo relacionado con las distintas versiones, tambien esta el visualizador de PCB del Sprint Layout para poder ver los diseños PCB.

https://db.tt/f9T1HvOK

Espero sea lo que estais buscando y que os sirva. Recordar que el enlace solo estara activo algunos dias.

Saludos.


----------



## samusad (Nov 2, 2015)

Doy las gracias a los amigos ayudan
He tratado de trabajar con ese bf245 transmisor pero no tengo la oscilación
no genera la RF si me quito aparece el tsa5511 RF



Hice un cambio en el circuito de la adición de otro bf245 y tiene rf bloqueo rápido



sigue el archivo pcb


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 4, 2015)

hola 





COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Os dejo los archivos que en su dia hubo en la pagina de Viproje, los codigos del PIC y todo lo relacionado con las distintas versiones, tambien esta el visualizador de PCB del Sprint Layout para poder ver los diseños PCB.
> 
> ...


 Resubo al foro los archivos de este mensaje.,  por si se cae el link (no cuesta nada ., y se podria hacer con otros de esa pagina)


----------



## ariel27 (Oct 23, 2017)

Buenas tardes, alguien me puede ayudar, como puedo medir la potencia que tira un pll...
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 23, 2017)

Hola caro Don ariel27 tienes que cargar la salida de RF de tu PLL con un resistor de 50Ohmios o un paralelo de resistores que equivalen a 50Ohmios y una dicipación de calor adecuada a la potenzia que si tiene idea.
Con auxilio de una sonda de RF mides la tensión desahollada en la carga y multiplicas por el misma , ese resultado dibides por 50 y tienes la potenzia en Watts .
La sonda de RF ya fue muy bien discutida aca por lo foro , basta buscar.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 23, 2017)

Hola:

Daniel siento discrepar en cuanto a la manera de medir la potencia.
Entiendo que te refieres a la sonda de un solo diodo o rectificador de media onda.
Si tomamos como referencia los datos de una potencia de 1W seria asi:
30dBm = 1,0 Wat  = 7.071 V Rms=  9.998 V de pico = 19.997 V PaP.
Si utilizamos un solo diodo para rectificar tendremos en su extremo una tensión de 9.998V de pico, si la multiplicamos por si misma obtenemos un valor de 99,960004 V y si como tú has escrito la dividimos entre la resistencia de carga obtenemos  1,99920008 Watt lo cual es erróneo pues sale prácticamente el doble.
Vuelvo a retomar el tema e intento explicarlo de nuevo, es muy básico, y un rectificador de media onda como es el caso todos sabemos cómo se calcula.
La sonda en cuestión como ha dicho Daniel lleva una carga resistiva (no inductiva) de 50 Ohm, a continuación y para potencias pequeñas se coloca el diodo, (realmente la polaridad es indiferente pues solo variara el símbolo en el multímetro) luego se carga con una resistencia de un valor que no interfiera en las medidas, para potencias hasta 1W puede servir entre 22K y 47K, pero depende del diodo, de sus características, después se coloca un condensador de desacoplo cerca del diodo y en paralelo con la resistencia de unos 10nF mas o menos(depende del diodo), y al final donde se conecte el multímetro ha de colocarse otro condensador de un valor similar.
El diodo rectificara la tensión a media onda que haya en los extremos de la resistencia de 50 Ohm obteniéndose la mitad de la tensión que si fuese de onda completa, como apuntan las tablas con este método se obtendrían unos 9,998V que multiplicaremos por sí mismos, o sea saldrían unos 99,960004 V que dividiremos por R+R (siendo R el valor de la resistencia de carga). Si dividimos esta tensión entre R+R que son 100 se obtiene un valor de 0,99960004 Watt, redondeando 1W.
Aclarando algunos puntos:
Este sistema no sirve para potencias muy elevadas ya que el diodo se satura al estar cerca de la resistencia de carga. Por otro lado los diodos más adecuados para hacer estas sondas son los Schottky de la serie BATXX o bien si las frecuencias no son muy elevadas (mas de 200 Mhz mas o menos) se pueden utilizar diodos de germanio. Pero siempre existirá el problema de la potencia que el diodo aguante, ya que al tener los condensadores de desacoplo estos necesitan cierta energía para cargarse, asi como la resistencia de carga del diodo (la de 22 a 47K) hacen que caiga la tensión después del diodo ya que los buenos para esto soportan potencias de rectificado irrisorias que simplemente al tocar su salida con los dedos hagan variar la lectura del multímetro. No recomiendo poner galvanómetros pues tienen una resistencia muy baja, y hacen que el diodo trabaje fuera de su rango de potencia dando medidas erróneas.
En si hay muchos tipos de sondas para medir la RF, pero no explica cómo han de construirse.
A veces los equipos que reparo y calibro llevan sondas de diodo, son diodos que pueden llegar a rectificar tensiones alternas de hasta 18 GHz, si se intenta medir después de la sonda aun con voltímetros de muy alta impedancia la medida se altera sustancialmente, por ello  a veces es difícil encontrar un diodo que nos sirva y soporte las tensiones y frecuencias conectado directamente a la salida del transmisor, aun teniendo la resistencia de 50 Ohm ha de soportar la tensión directa de la salida. Yo en ocasiones pongo un condensador después de la resistencia de carga de un valor acorde con la frecuencia a medir, de esta manera el diodo no está en contacto directo con la salida ni cerca de la resistencia de carga que se calentara y con ello calentara el diodo también variando sus características.
Es muy complicado explicar todos los casos, pero han de hacerse pruebas y ver los mejores resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2017)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Daniel siento discrepar en cuanto a la manera de medir la potencia.
> Entiendo que te refieres a la sonda de un solo diodo o rectificador de media onda.
> ...


Bueno caro Don COSMOS2K , realmente tienes toda razón cuanto a jo olvidar de dibidir por dos lo valor calculado.  
Haora ese metodo proposto es sin dudas lo mas sensillo y barato para un novicio en RF hacer con su proprias manos.
Cuanto a lo voltimetro cualquer multimetro Digital Chino tiene una inpedancia de entrada muy elevada (10MOhmios) ,asi no cargando demasidamente lo diodo.
Como la frequenzia en jogo mas elevada es de 108Mhz y la potenzia ronda los 5 Wattios y nomas creo que in sensillo 1N4148 sirve , haora si afortunadamente un diodo Shokley (BAT42) o de Germanio (1N60) es disponible ese sin dudas es muy bienvenido!.
Dudo que un novicio en RF tengas coragen en invertir en un Power Meter tipo HP435B con una sonda HP8481A o H mas un atenuador de potenzia  o mismo un Wattimetro Bird modelo 4410A con amplificador incorporado que permite medir desde miliwattios hasta KiloWattios.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Ago 23, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Siempre es bueno montar un dispositivo de RF sobre un buen plano de tierra. Para ello existen varios métodos. Sube un esquema o foto del transmisor.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Tiago, siguiendo el hilo de éste tema monté en Proteus éste Veronica lcd, al momento de simularlo con el hec que aparece y después de realizar el circuito resulta que el pll no engancha y comienza a bajarse desde los 100 mHz, no se si será el hex que está mal, subo la simulación, saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 23, 2018)

Un simulador es solo eso y rara vez es la "realidad" en RF. 

Arma en una placa el diseño y prueba, si quieres estar seguro(*NO PROTOBOARD*).

No recuerdo el diseño especifico pero me parece que hay comunicación I2C entre el IC PLL y el micro-controlador por lo que si en una simulación no esta el que debe responder al requerimiento de micro-controlador dudo que funcione la simulación.

El archivo de la simulación que subiste a mi no me lo permitió abrir el Proteus que yo tengo. 

Si quieres seguridad total antes de hacer algo, compra ya echas las cosas.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## lumin (Ago 23, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Un simulador es solo eso y rara vez es la "realidad" en RF.
> 
> Arma en una placa el diseño y prueba, si quieres estar seguro(*NO PROTOBOARD*).
> 
> ...



Que raro que no pudiste abrirlo, que problema te dió, cómo para saber?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

Posiblemente tenga una versión anterior de Proteus y no abre archivos de versiones posteriores . . .


----------



## lumin (Ago 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente tenga una versión anterior de Proteus y no abre archivos de versiones posteriores . . .



Puede ser eso porque yo bajé el último.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 23, 2018)

Si el error es de versión que no es correcta(ya lo actualice)...no subiste el hex que le estas cargando, tenes mal el valor de las resistencia PullUP( deben ser 4K7 no 4.7ohms) y no se que esquema estas siguiendo por que hay muchos con conexiones distintas al display y iusando 628, 84, etc.. 

Si cargas una versión que no corresponde al micro-controlador o hace uso de otras conexiones al display, nunca funcionara. 

No se la frecuencia del reloj, en la simulación lo tenes a 1MHz, etc, etc, etc.

Tanto el cristal como el potenciometro del dimer del display no son necesarios para una simulación.

Limpiando y acomodando un poco quedaría así lo que subiste(no se si es el esquema correcto pero es lo que tenias dibujado).

Ric.


----------



## lumin (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola Ricbevi, se me olvidó el .hex pero lo saqué siguiendo el hilo de ésta pagina PLL 1 vatio Veronica el post n°234 aquí el .hex


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 24, 2018)

Ok...A mi me funciona perfectamente con el archivo acomodado/corregido las salvedades que te hice del Ares y el hex de este post 231 .

Posiblemente tengas algún error de conexión mas de los que te marque en el esquema que armaste.

Trata de ser ordenado en el armado tanto de lo físico como de lo virtual y te ahorrara tiempo y esfuerzo.

Las conexiones de Power o GND no se "cobra" por lo que puedes poner todas las que quieras por el mismo precio y redunda en limpieza y prolijidad tanto visual como eléctrica.

Si lo que pretende es hacer una simulación no coloques todo, solo las cosas que son necesarias para tal fin(o casi). 

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## lumin (Ago 24, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Ok...A mi me funciona perfectamente con el archivo acomodado/corregido las salvedades que te hice del Ares y el hex de este post 231 .
> 
> Posiblemente tengas algún error de conexión mas de los que te marque en el esquema que armaste.
> 
> ...


Ah, ok muchas gracias, ahora aprendí algo nuevo, con respecto al pll se que trabaja en conjunto con el tema del vco pero mi duda es cómo el vco sabe por ejemplo que el pll marca 98.1 para que el resto del circuito rf tambien esté en esta frecuencia? Gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 24, 2018)

Bueno....Debes estudiar como funciona un PLL.

En la WEB hay mucha información desde el nivel básico, hasta mas elevado; utiliza cualquier buscador.

Cada IC PLL de carga serie,  I2C , etc. se comunica con el micro-controlador de una forma en particular prevista y documentada por el fabricante y este le envía como debe dividir, cargar, comparar, etc y el resultado a la salida del VCO sera la frecuencia designada/calculada por el micro-controlador.

Algunos IC tiene un pin de UL(UnLock) o LD(Lock Data) que informan, si el PLL realmente logro enganchar al VCO en la frecuencia previamente programada o no.

Ric.


----------



## lumin (Ago 25, 2018)

Amigos bueno, estoy armando el pll de Redfiel , quería mandarle mp pero no se ve por el foro hace muchon quiero saber si alguien me puede compartir el código fuente ya que quiero aprender un poco como es la programación, he leído mucho y la verdad me cuesta un poco pero creo que teniendo el código se me hará mas fácil poder aprender sobre  vco y plls y picks..... muchas gracias, el que estoy armando es el con el saa1057 y pretendo hacerlo mezclado con componentes smd, pienso agregarle un codificador estero o si alguien puede compartir el codigo de otro pick ya que me cansé de buscar y no piller nada, gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 25, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> amigos bueno estoy armando el pll de redfiel , quería madarle mp pero no se ve por el foro hace mucho quiero saber si alguien me puede compartir el código fuente ya que quiero aprender un poco como es la programacion, he leído mucho y la verdad me cuesta un poco pero creo que teniendo el código se me hará mas fácil poder aprender sobre  vco y plls y picks..... muchas gracias el que estoy armando es el con el saa1057 y pretendo hacerlo mesclado con componentes smd, pienso agregarle un codificador setero o si alguien puede compartir el codigo de otro pick ya que me canse de buscar y no piller nada graciasss


Hola caro Don lumin , en realidad lo codigo fuente (software) que es cargado en lo PIC o uProcesador solamente sirve para programar correctamente los dibisores internos al PLL .
Si quieres realmente saper como funciona un sistema PLL tienes que estudiar ese tema.
No es de todo muy conplicado entiender como funciona , haora para desahollar un desde cero es nesesario conocer matemactica avanzada (Engineria) .
!Suerte en los estudios!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lumin (Ago 25, 2018)

Daniel lopes la verdad es que si de a poco he ido aprendiendo, pero apelo a los usuarios del foro se que estuvo en el foro el código fuente, y por eso el amigo redfield dejo de intervenir en el foro, yo por lo menos no pretendo plagear el trabajao del sr redfiel y otros que lo ayudaron, pero es que tengo ese bichito de querer aprender y con lo que pido se me haría mucho mas fácil espero que alguien me lo compartan, muchas gracias


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola, hasta donde pude saber, en realidad el código fuente estaba en la tesis de investigación de Redfield para la obtención del título profesional, y justamente dicha tesis estaba en un repositorio digital, que alguien difundió, y otra persona (de este foro) se hizo de la autoría de ese código fuente y estuvo comercializándolo, y creo que esa fué la razón por la que Redfield abandonó este foro.
Tal vez alguien pueda dar mas luces
Americo


----------



## lumin (Ago 26, 2018)

Bueno la verdad es que hoy en dia los pll estan tan avanzados miden potencia, roe, temperatura etc, que alguien que tenga este codigo fuente del ya sea para el lm7001 o saa me ayudaria mucho a comprender esto se los pll ya que estoy en poder realizar mi propio diseño mixto con smd ya tengo dolor de cabesa tanto buscar informacion saludos americo8888


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> Bueno la verdad es que hoy en dia los pll estan tan avanzados miden potencia, roe, temperatura etc, que alguien que tenga este codigo fuente del ya sea para el lm7001 o saa me ayudaria mucho a comprender esto se los pll ya que estoy en poder realizar mi propio diseño mixto con smd ya tengo dolor de cabesa tanto buscar informacion saludos americo8888


Caro Don lumin estas un tanto equivocado , PLLs NO miden potencia nin ROE y nin tanpoco tenperatura.
PLLs son circuitos destinados a trabar la frequenzia de un VCO (oscilador controlado por tensión ) tal cual como  si ese fuese un cristal de quartzo en estabilidad de frequenzia.
Medidores de ROE y potenzia son otros circuitos especialmente diseñados para hacer esa función.
Para medir tenperatura si puede enpleyar un termistor o mejor aun un circuito integrado especialmente desahollado para esa función que el lo "LM35".
Haora quien es lo cerebro que procesa todas esas informaciones , mostra en un display LCD y aun programa los dibisores interno al PLL propriamente dicho es un PIC o uProcesador.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 27, 2018)

*lumin*
Te reitero lo que te indique. Estudia como funcionan los PLL y en especial el que vas a usar lee atentamente la hoja de datos del mismo que esta explicado por el fabricante como se debe introducir la información a este IC para que funcione en una determinada frecuencia.

Subo la hoja de datos de un IC que se usa/ba el MB1504 y a partir de la hoja Nº5 esta explicado como deben ser las señales para controlarlo.

De poco te servirá un programa echo en un lenguaje que no dominas para entender como cargar los datos.

En ese IC básicamente se manda de forma serie y te muestro como lo controlo yo en un desarrollo en lenguaje Proton Basic por si te sirve.


```
...
           Low ENB              'HABILITA IC PARA LA CARGA PLL MB5104 CON LA FRECUENCIA
                  SHOut DTA , CLK , MsbFirst_L , [5121\16]        'CARGA STEP 5KHz CON Xtal DE 12.800KHz
                     High ENB                             ' EN PLL Y CON EL PRESCALER EN DIVISION  / 64
                     Low ENB
                  SHOut DTA , CLK , MsbFirst_L , [ET\11,NBT\7,0\1]       'CARGA LOS DIVISORES PROGRAMABLES
                      High ENB                         ' CON LOS RESULTADOS DE LAS CUENTAS PARA QUE SE POSICIONE EN FRECUENCIA
                      Low ENB
      ...
```

Ric.


----------



## lumin (Ago 27, 2018)

Gracias Daniel  seguiré  buscando información, pillé este asm con pic16f84 y el mc141570, alguien lo puede compilar y simular? Lo dejo a continuación


```
;********************************************************************************
;
;    Original program by Richard Hosking (e-mail  -  ???) using pic16c57
;    Modify by LZ4ZD Zlatan Dimitrov (lz4zd@qsl.net) using pic16f84
;
;    This program drive mc145170 Motorola PLL Serial Synthesizer
;    from 87.6-108.0 (FM Broadcast Band) in 100kHz steps
;
;    Freq is selected with DIP switch conected to RB0:RB7 (with pull-up resistors to Vdd)
;    MCLR (reset) shift selected freq in synthesizer
;    ENB  is RA0
;    CLK  is RA1
;    DATA is RA2
;
;    4MHz Xtal
;
    LIST     p=16f84, n = 66
    include "p16f84.inc"
    __FUSES _XT_OSC & _PWRTE_ON & _WDT_OFF & _CP_OFF

carry            equ     0    ; Carry bit in status register

temp            equ     8    ; Register for temporary data
temp_1            equ     9


divider_hi        equ     0E    ; Address of current synth data
divider_lo        equ     0F    ; N divider

tx_hi            equ     12    ; Address of tx freq data
tx_lo            equ     13    ; N counter

synth_enable        equ     0    ; Synthesizer enable bit port A
synth_clock        equ     1    ; Synthesizer data clock bit port A
synth_data        equ     2    ; Synthesizer data bit port A

configure        equ     64    ; Configuration setup for synth
    ; Bit 7    0 Polarity unchanged
    ; Bit 6    1 Differential phase det
    ; Bit 5    1 Lock detect enable
    ; Bits 432 001 Ref out enable divide by 1
    ; Bit 1    0 Fv disable
    ; Bit 0    0 Fr disable

counter            equ    20    ;wait counter

;********************************************************************
start
;
;********************************************************************
;
; Routine to initialize ports
;
;********************************************************************

    clrf     PortA
    clrf    PortB
    bsf    Status,RP0
    movlw    0x00            ;Define PortA as output
    movwf    TrisA

    movlw    0xff            ;Define PortB as input
    movwf    TrisB

    bcf    Status,RP0

    bcf     portA,synth_clock    ; Clock low initially
    bsf     portA,synth_enable    ; Enable high initially
    nop
    nop
    bcf     portA,synth_enable    ; and then low to allow data to synth
    movlw   configure        ; Configuration word for synth
    movwf   temp
    movlw   08            ; 8 bits
    movwf   temp_1

loop_configure
    rlf     temp,f
    btfsc   status,carry        ; Write bit to port A
    bsf     portA,synth_data
    btfss   status,carry
    bcf     portA,synth_data
    bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; Clock data
    bcf     portA,synth_clock
    decfsz  temp_1

    goto    loop_configure        ;

    bsf     portA,synth_enable    ; Latch data to synth

;*******************************************************************************
;
; Programing Register R
;

        movlw   07            ; first 7 bits low of 15 bits
        movwf   temp            ; Reference divide by 40 (028h)
        bcf     portA,synth_enable
loop_2                    ; to give 100 KHz steps from 4 MHz clock
        bcf     portA,synth_data    ; Data low
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; Clock data into synthesizer
        bcf     portA,synth_clock
        decfsz  temp
        goto    loop_2

        bcf     portA,synth_data    ; Data=0
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 0
        bcf     portA,synth_clock
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 0
        bcf     portA,synth_clock

        bsf     portA,synth_data    ; Data=1
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 1
        bcf     portA,synth_clock    ;
        bcf     portA,synth_data    ; Data=0
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 0
        bcf     portA,synth_clock
        bsf     portA,synth_data    ; Data=1
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 1
        bcf     portA,synth_clock
        bcf     portA,synth_data    ; Data=0
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 0
        bcf     portA,synth_clock
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 0
        bcf     portA,synth_clock
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; 0
        bcf     portA,synth_clock

        bsf     portA,synth_enable    ; Data to R reg

;***************************************************************************
;
; Reading DIP Switch
;
;***************************************************************************

    movlw    0x6C
    movwf    tx_lo
    movlw    0x03
    movwf    tx_hi

        movf    PortB,w
    addwf    tx_lo,f
    btfsc   status,carry
    incf    tx_hi,f

    call    synthesizer

    sleep

;***************************************************************************
;
; Synthesizer routine
; Writes 17 bits of data to the A and M dividers
; to update the synthesizer
; A data 7 bits, MSB first followed by M data 10 bits MSB first
;
synthesizer

;

        movf    tx_hi,w            ; tx_rx bit high = transmit
        movwf   divider_hi
;
        movf    tx_lo,w
        movwf   divider_lo
;
        movlw   08            ; Count for software loop
        movwf   temp            ; 16 bits to update synth divider
        bcf     portA,synth_clock    ; Clock must be low initially
        bcf     portA,synth_enable    ; Enable must be low to load data
;
loop_hi
        rlf     divider_hi        ; Move bit from divider data into carry
        btfsc   status,carry        ; and then to synthesizer
        bsf     portA,synth_data
        btfss   status,carry
        bcf     portA,synth_data
        bsf     portA,synth_clock    ; Clock data to synthesizer on pos transition
        bcf     portA,synth_clock    ; and reset for next bit
        decfsz  temp            ; next bit
        goto    loop_hi
;
        movlw   08            ; count for lo byte
        movwf   temp
loop_lo
        rlf     divider_lo        ; Same for M byte
        btfsc   status,carry
        bsf     portA,synth_data
        btfss   status,carry
        bcf     portA,synth_data
        bsf     portA,synth_clock
        bcf     portA,synth_clock
        decfsz  temp
        goto    loop_lo
;
        bsf     portA,synth_enable    ; Enable bit low to restart synthesizer
        retlw   0            ; Return


;***************************************************************************
;
; Wait
;
wait

    movlw    0xff
    movwf    counter
kill    decfsz    counter
    goto    kill
    return

    end
;************************
;
; COOL ;-)
;
;************************
```

Saludos


----------



## 12AT7 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hola! Yo he armado varios RDVV´s todos similares salvo el oscilador, unos con J310 y otros con BF980. Todos tienen los problemas arriba mencionados, principalmente no entregan la potencia indicada. Me cansé y compré por eBay dos placas muy bonitas de la marca Moutuolos, de Grecia... Exactamente el mismo problema y peor aun, el oscilador Colpitts con FET J310 junto a los componentes tal como se indican en la placa NO OSCILA hay que reemplazar la R de 680 ohms en SOURCE por un inductor de 22uH y ahi oscila, esto puede inducir a inestabilidades. El fabricante no responde. Conclusión: Todos tienen problemas y hay que rebuscárselas pues los que publican estos desarrollos no solucionan nada. Es cierto que el BFR96A no es lo mejor para exitar al TR de salida, yo usé un clásico 2N4427A con algunas modificaciones y disipador tubular.  Adjunto foto del RDVV sacada de internet


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2021)

12AT7 dijo:


> "NO OSCILA hay que reemplazar la R de 680 ohms en SOURCE por un inductor de 22uH y ahi oscila"


Hola a todos , caro Don 12AT7 jo personalmente poneria los dos en serie ( 680 Ohmios y 22uH) y despues ayustaria la azar lo valor del resistor.
!Saludos!


12AT7 dijo:


> "Es cierto que el BFR96A no es lo mejor para exitar al TR de salida"


Bueno es possible sacar hasta 400mW de un transistor BRF96S ( desde que ese sea idoneo) y esa potencia es mas que suficiente para excitar un transistor 2SC1971 ( desde que tanbien ese sea idoneo) hasta full salida ( 7W)
Ambos transistores si quedan descontinuados y lo que hay en lo mercado especializado generalmente son Truxos Chinos.
Lo BRF96S puede sener reenplazado por lo 2SC3358.
!Saludos!


----------



## artidoro1006 (Ago 10, 2022)

Buen dia a todos, como puedo agregar el tsa5511 a proteus, no lo encuentro, me ayudan por favor.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 10, 2022)

Depende de para que lo quieras...no esta y si quieres simularlo deberás hacerlo tú.

Si es para esquematizar, puedes crear el componente y siempre puedes simular el tipo de conexión mediante el monitor I2C del bus.


----------

